# Weapon Illustration Sketches



## Tetsubo

It seems that the posting cap I encountered in September is no longer in effect.

I will be posting sketches of weapons that I do as I create them. I will also most likely post some of the sketches that I've done since then.

I take requests but do not promise any particular turn around time.

I also have a mailing list that gets my sketches as I scan them. Email me privately and put Subscribe To Sketches in the subject line.

Some of my older work can be seen on my page or in this older EN World 
thread:http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?threadid=29655&goto=newpost

Well, on with the sketch illustrations...


----------



## Tetsubo

A primitive Elven design...


----------



## Ferret

Damned primitive elves.  

Wha....? oh good pics. Do you do armours?


----------



## Tetsubo

Ferret said:
			
		

> Damned primitive elves.
> 
> Wha....? oh good pics. Do you do armours?




I have been known too, yes. 

Thank you.


----------



## Tetsubo

Persian Style Knife

    An homage to Bill Moran.


----------



## Tetsubo

Glaive w/ side blades...


----------



## Tetsubo

Tetsubo said:
			
		

> Glaive w/ side blades...




The actual image...


----------



## BSF

Hoo boy!  Great work Tetsubo!  I am browsing the old thread right now.  I tried to hit your page, but the link in your profile errors.    Anyway, you have some lovely drawings.  A wealth of material for games.  Do you DM or do you just play?


----------



## Tetsubo

BardStephenFox said:
			
		

> Hoo boy!  Great work Tetsubo!  I am browsing the old thread right now.  I tried to hit your page, but the link in your profile errors.    Anyway, you have some lovely drawings.  A wealth of material for games.  Do you DM or do you just play?




Thank you.

For some reason my Profile showed my old page address. I think I just fixed that.

I've played since 1978. I've GM exclusively for about the past 15 years on and off. I think I've played maybe three sessions in that time. I miss playing.  I'm currently running a FR campaign in 3.5.


----------



## Tetsubo

Dwarven Battle Staff.

I'm defining Battle Staff as a double weapon that has different items at either end.

A weapon with the same type of weapon at either end would be a Double X. Where X is the weapon type.


----------



## Tetsubo

Human Battle Staff...


----------



## Tetsubo

Elven Battle Staff...

Inspired by a sculpting tool.


----------



## Golem2176

I would love to see a breastplate made entirely of wood.


----------



## Tetsubo

Golem2176 said:
			
		

> I would love to see a breastplate made entirely of wood.




One Wooden Breastplate...


----------



## Ferret

Can you do quite a beefy Flanged mace, with the flanges being almost half cresents out of a ball at the tip of the shaft. The ball should ball should be completly covered with the flanges, and the non-pointed ends should make a crown above the ball.

ok?


----------



## Golem2176

Tetsubo said:
			
		

> One Wooden Breastplate...




Thanks for the wooden breastplate. I must say that your work is damned good. 
As for my next request how about a two bladed sword with a wooden pommel and obsidian blades?


----------



## Tetsubo

Golem2176 said:
			
		

> Thanks for the wooden breastplate. I must say that your work is damned good.
> As for my next request how about a two bladed sword with a wooden pommel and obsidian blades?




Thank you.

Do you mean a Double Sword (blades on either end) or a Doubled Bladed Sword (two blades in parallel)? I tend to draw Double Swords with a fairly long grip. I think the ones depicted in the PHB look unusable. I'll attach one as an example.


----------



## Golem2176

Tetsubo said:
			
		

> Thank you.
> 
> Do you mean a Double Sword (blades on either end) or a Doubled Bladed Sword (two blades in parallel)? I tend to draw Double Swords with a fairly long grip. I think the ones depicted in the PHB look unusable. I'll attach one as an example.




Sorry, I meant a double sword (as per your pic). BTW, do you do colored artwork as well?


----------



## Tetsubo

Golem2176 said:
			
		

> Sorry, I meant a double sword (as per your pic). BTW, do you do colored artwork as well?




Thanks for the clarification.

At this point I'm just doing pencil sketches. Occasionally others with color my sketches or do renders. See below...


----------



## Malessa

Awesome pic!  That looks real!  Glad to see your still doing the weapons!  Keep them coming!


----------



## Golem2176

Tetsubo said:
			
		

> Thanks for the clarification.
> 
> At this point I'm just doing pencil sketches. Occasionally others with color my sketches or do renders. See below...




Ok, that's cool. Black and White is pretty awesome too. I took some art classes in high school, but most of my work pales in comparison to yours.


----------



## Tetsubo

Golem2176 said:
			
		

> Ok, that's cool. Black and White is pretty awesome too. I took some art classes in high school, but most of my work pales in comparison to yours.




I haven't had any formal training since about 1978. I didn't even sketch
for about 15 years. In the Fall of 2003 I bought a scanner. This
inspired me to post some of my old sketches. The reaction was positive
so I started to sketch again. I've seen a significant improvement over
the last year. It has also helped with stress. Practice helps. 

Thanks for the compliment.

One question for the obsidian sword. Do you want a realist blade or is
this a magic weapon? Obsidian can't handle the stress of a blade as long
as a sword. Real world swords would have been wooden with obsidian
"flakes" set into the edges. If it's magical I can ignore this.


----------



## Tetsubo

I was trying for a modernized Chinese look.


----------



## Tetsubo

An exotic two-handed sword with a lot of curves...


----------



## Golem2176

Tetsubo said:
			
		

> I haven't had any formal training since about 1978. I didn't even sketch
> for about 15 years. In the Fall of 2003 I bought a scanner. This
> inspired me to post some of my old sketches. The reaction was positive
> so I started to sketch again. I've seen a significant improvement over
> the last year. It has also helped with stress. Practice helps.
> 
> Thanks for the compliment.
> 
> One question for the obsidian sword. Do you want a realist blade or is
> this a magic weapon? Obsidian can't handle the stress of a blade as long
> as a sword. Real world swords would have been wooden with obsidian
> "flakes" set into the edges. If it's magical I can ignore this.




Thanks for the lowdown on this. Allright, its magical. I am really looking forward to seeing the final product.


----------



## alsih2o

tetsubo, i played with one of yours (human battle staff i think) and got this-


----------



## Tetsubo

alsih2o said:
			
		

> tetsubo, i played with one of yours (human battle staff i think) and got this-




Cool. I like the antique patina.


----------



## Tetsubo

Golem2176 said:
			
		

> Thanks for the lowdown on this. Allright, its magical. I am really looking forward to seeing the final product.




Well, here is my first version. How close am I to what you want?

I didn't shade it so that none of the "flakes"  would be lost.


----------



## Tetsubo

Belled Battle Staff

    Something I imagine being used by a school of esoteric martial arts.


----------



## Angcuru

Hey, Tetsubo, really nice work you've done here.  Now I'm inspired to do a wee bit of sketching.   

I have a request:

A sort of variant straight katana constructed of lightweight golden glass with a gold core(not in the center, but contained about 3/4 in from the cutting edge, within the widened, blunt edge) to add force to the strikes.  The sword is wielded in sort of a duelist/fencing fashion, but unique(I suppose) in that the weilder (who is right-handed) uses his left hand to guide the path of the blade when in defensive mode.  To facilitate this, I imagine the back of the sword being rounded off instead of flat, to increase the ease of the hand's movement.  I imagine it being used in a sort of flowing, sudden parry followed by a swift two-handed thrust/slice/swipe wherein the left hand leaves the blade and quickly takes hold of the hilt, adding increased force to the strike.  

The blade itself should be plain and straight, and the hilt having no crossguard, but rather being wrapped in a very smooth, yet naturally grips the skin of the hand, (kind of like super-smooth polished leather or latex.)

Have fun.


----------



## Golem2176

Tetsubo said:
			
		

> Well, here is my first version. How close am I to what you want?
> 
> I didn't shade it so that none of the "flakes"  would be lost.




Actually I was thinking more along the lines of the sword you gave in your example photo. I like the design and look of that sword. Also, I'd like it to have 'true' edges, like a normal sword has, and for the obsidian to be more 'worked' than be in its natural or primitive form. What I mean in a nutshell is make it look like a normal sword, and just and have the obsidian (not the actual edges, or the the the true blades themselves) colored dark to simulate the color of obsidian. 

I hope this helps.


----------



## Tetsubo

Angcuru said:
			
		

> Hey, Tetsubo, really nice work you've done here.  Now I'm inspired to do a wee bit of sketching.
> 
> I have a request:
> 
> A sort of variant straight katana constructed of lightweight golden glass with a gold core(not in the center, but contained about 3/4 in from the cutting edge, within the widened, blunt edge) to add force to the strikes.  The sword is wielded in sort of a duelist/fencing fashion, but unique(I suppose) in that the weilder (who is right-handed) uses his left hand to guide the path of the blade when in defensive mode.  To facilitate this, I imagine the back of the sword being rounded off instead of flat, to increase the ease of the hand's movement.  I imagine it being used in a sort of flowing, sudden parry followed by a swift two-handed thrust/slice/swipe wherein the left hand leaves the blade and quickly takes hold of the hilt, adding increased force to the strike.
> 
> The blade itself should be plain and straight, and the hilt having no crossguard, but rather being wrapped in a very smooth, yet naturally grips the skin of the hand, (kind of like super-smooth polished leather or latex.)
> 
> Have fun.




I look forward to seeing what you come up with.

Give me a few days to think about this. I have a couple of requests in at the moment and a few designs of my own I'd like to play with. 

Any idea of what type of type shape it should have? The classic tanto style?


----------



## Tetsubo

Golem2176 said:
			
		

> Actually I was thinking more along the lines of the sword you gave in your example photo. I like the design and look of that sword. Also, I'd like it to have 'true' edges, like a normal sword has, and for the obsidian to be more 'worked' than be in its natural or primitive form. What I mean in a nutshell is make it look like a normal sword, and just and have the obsidian (not the actual edges, or the the the true blades themselves) colored dark to simulate the color of obsidian.
> 
> I hope this helps.




Ok, the further details help.

Since curves are now on the table a couple of questions. Should the blades be curved? Both in the same direction (like my example) or in opposite directions? I'll attach another example...


----------



## Tetsubo

Orcish Scimitar...


----------



## Ferret

Ferret said:
			
		

> Can you do quite a beefy Flanged mace, with the flanges being almost half cresents out of a ball at the tip of the shaft. The ball should ball should be completly covered with the flanges, and the non-pointed ends should make a crown above the ball.
> 
> ok?




Please?


----------



## Golem2176

Tetsubo said:
			
		

> Ok, the further details help.
> 
> Since curves are now on the table a couple of questions. Should the blades be curved? Both in the same direction (like my example) or in opposite directions? I'll attach another example...




Yes, I would like curved blades, both in the same direction. Kind of like a Bat'leth.


----------



## Tetsubo

Ferret said:
			
		

> Please?




I haven't forgotten about your request Ferret. I just can't "push" an idea. It comes to me when it comes. I'll see if I can play with it in the next few days.


----------



## Angcuru

Tetsubo said:
			
		

> I look forward to seeing what you come up with.
> 
> Give me a few days to think about this. I have a couple of requests in at the moment and a few designs of my own I'd like to play with.
> 
> Any idea of what type of type shape it should have? The classic tanto style?



Heh, so am I.  I have no trouble with creativity, I just can't stick to forms, and I can't draw a straight line to save my life.  Symnetry seems about as attainable as...something elusive...hence: I need me some graph/grid paper.  

Take your time, I'm in no rush.  Tanto style should do it. I forgot to mention that the straight blade design is so that when sheathed (the scabbard would also be made of this typle of golden glass w/ gold inlets) it would look line a walking stick.  I.E. Concealable goodness.  

As for detailing etc. it should look to be elvish and sun-oriented(as it was made by FR Sun Elves).

Have fun and go wild.


----------



## Tetsubo

Ferret said:
			
		

> Please?




Here you go...


----------



## Ferret

Tetsubo said:
			
		

> I haven't forgotten about your request Ferret. I just can't "push" an idea. It comes to me when it comes. I'll see if I can play with it in the next few days.



Don't rush it, I just wanted to make sure you hadn't ignored me, you didn't say anything, by the way, can you make sure that the mace has lots of the cresents and have them be irregularily placed. Oh and can only a bit of the cresents touch the ball so spikey and flat bits are seperate?

[Edit: Oh, sorry. I didn't know you'd gone and drawn it.


----------



## Ruined

Hi Tetsubo. Just wanted to hop in and compliment you on the good work. I especially like the elven battle staff. Keep it up!


----------



## Tetsubo

Ruined said:
			
		

> Hi Tetsubo. Just wanted to hop in and compliment you on the good work. I especially like the elven battle staff. Keep it up!




Thank you.

I will as long as it remains fun.


----------



## Knightfall

*Unique shortsword +1*

Hi Tetsubo, glad to see you've returned to the fold. I always get a kick out of checking out your weapon sketches.

On that note...

I'd like you to take a shot at a unique magical shortsword +1. Think elven in design but more of a wood elf's sword, not a high elfs. It has crosshatched leather on it's hilt and the blade is etched with many elven runes along the blade.

Five special runes, where the blade meets the basketed hilt, glow with a soft white light when in the presence of any true dragon. It isn't meant to be a dragonslayer's weapon however. It's bonus increases for the wielder when used near dragons, but not against dragons.

Note the basket hilt is wider than it is deep. The blade is jagged near the top of the blade and is slightly curved, like a scimitar.

Let me know if this inspires you.

Cheers!

KF72


----------



## Knightfall

One of Tetsubo's weapons "cleaned" in photoshop.

Opinions?


----------



## jgbrowning

Tetsubo said:
			
		

> Here you go...




Tetsubo, I think the flanged mace has been the best so far. Good thread and glad to see you pick up the pencil after all those years. 

joe b.


----------



## Tetsubo

Knightfall1972 said:
			
		

> One of Tetsubo's weapons "cleaned" in photoshop.
> 
> Opinions?




I think it looks good. I've never used Photoshop. I find it mildly intimidating and I probably can't afford it.


----------



## Tetsubo

Knightfall1972 said:
			
		

> Hi Tetsubo, glad to see you've returned to the fold. I always get a kick out of checking out your weapon sketches.
> 
> On that note...
> 
> I'd like you to take a shot at a unique magical shortsword +1. Think elven in design but more of a wood elf's sword, not a high elfs. It has crosshatched leather on it's hilt and the blade is etched with many elven runes along the blade.
> 
> Five special runes, where the blade meets the basketed hilt, glow with a soft white light when in the presence of any true dragon. It isn't meant to be a dragonslayer's weapon however. It's bonus increases for the wielder when used near dragons, but not against dragons.
> 
> Note the basket hilt is wider than it is deep. The blade is jagged near the top of the blade and is slightly curved, like a scimitar.
> 
> Let me know if this inspires you.
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> KF72




I'll start to think about it...

What kind of "jagged"? Saw-toothed, random, "flamed", etc?


----------



## Tetsubo

jgbrowning said:
			
		

> Tetsubo, I think the flanged mace has been the best so far. Good thread and glad to see you pick up the pencil after all those years.
> 
> joe b.




Thank you. So am I. It's helping me stay sane.


----------



## Tetsubo

Dwarven Handaxe...


----------



## Tetsubo

Another Dwarven Handaxe...


----------



## Knightfall

Tetsubo said:
			
		

> I think it looks good. I've never used Photoshop. I find it mildly intimidating and I probably can't afford it.




Thanks! And yes, PhotoShop can be intimidating. If you want to try the program then look for an older version. I'm using version 5 and it's more than enough for my purposes.



			
				Tetsubo said:
			
		

> I'll start to think about it...
> 
> What kind of "jagged"? Saw-toothed, random, "flamed", etc?




Definitely saw-toothed. What is "flamed", BTW?


----------



## Tetsubo

Knightfall1972 said:
			
		

> Thanks! And yes, PhotoShop can be intimidating. If you want to try the program then look for an older version. I'm using version 5 and it's more than enough for my purposes.
> 
> 
> 
> Definitely saw-toothed. What is "flamed", BTW?




The back edge of this knife is an example of what I am calling "flamed":


----------



## Tetsubo

A Dwarven Pipe Axe. I figure that if the Native Americans can have them so can Dwarves.


----------



## Tetsubo

A friend asked me to create an Elven Boarding Axe for some Naval Elves...


----------



## Ferret

Sorry for rushing you last time, can you try this?:

Like a sword with the hilt to the middle mirrored so you have no tip, the cross guard isn't sharp but can be to club people. It should have 4 way symmetry. Don't let me make you rush. Thank you


----------



## Tetsubo

An idea for a demonic spear...


----------



## Tetsubo

Double Monkey Paw Staff...


----------



## Knightfall

Tetsubo said:
			
		

> The back edge of this knife is an example of what I am calling "flamed":




Definitely not "flamed".


----------



## Tetsubo

Darksun

    A handblade. The two tines nearest the gripping hand are a triangular cross-section (see insert).  Named after a friend.


----------



## Tetsubo

Dwarven Double Hammer...


----------



## Tetsubo

Trying to fuse the linear with curves.


----------



## Tetsubo

Golem2176 said:
			
		

> Actually I was thinking more along the lines of the sword you gave in your example photo. I like the design and look of that sword. Also, I'd like it to have 'true' edges, like a normal sword has, and for the obsidian to be more 'worked' than be in its natural or primitive form. What I mean in a nutshell is make it look like a normal sword, and just and have the obsidian (not the actual edges, or the the the true blades themselves) colored dark to simulate the color of obsidian.
> 
> I hope this helps.




Ok Golem, here's my second try...


----------



## Tetsubo

Double Glaive...


----------



## Ferret

Real talent. I like the demonic spear most. I don't think I can put it and sound sincere.


----------



## Tetsubo

Hand Glaive, sort of related to the Dwarven Urgosh.


----------



## Tetsubo

Bracer Blade...


----------



## Tetsubo

Dwarven Throwing Hammer...


----------



## Tetsubo

Ten Blade Chain...


----------



## Tetsubo

Throwing Steel with a floral style...


----------



## Tetsubo

Ogre Club...


----------



## Tetsubo

Eagle Staff...


----------



## Ferret

Wow! I like the Blade gauntlet. A lot!


----------



## Tetsubo

Dwarven Pick-Axe

    One side for penetrating armour and the other for the meaty bits.


----------



## Tetsubo

Exotic Axe 

    I couldn't decide what to call this so I just used the descriptor "exotic". Anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## Knightfall

Tetsubo said:
			
		

> Exotic Axe
> 
> I couldn't decide what to call this so I just used the descriptor "exotic". Anyone have any suggestions?




It looks like something the Urik-Hai would use, IMO.


----------



## Tetsubo

Here you go Knightfall.... hope it's close.


----------



## Golem2176

Tetsubo said:
			
		

> Ok Golem, here's my second try...




Hmm, could you either shade  or color in the bottom half of the blades? A simple black will suffice, if you go with color. Thanks!


----------



## Tetsubo

Golem2176 said:
			
		

> Hmm, could you either shade  or color in the bottom half of the blades? A simple black will suffice, if you go with color. Thanks!




I do these sketches for fun. And as long as they remain fun I will continue to do them. I take requests because I like to help others and the new ideas are often novel. That being said... I just don't really want to color or shade that sketch. Nothing personal. It just wouldn't be fun. I hope this doesn't upset you. That wasn't my intent. I just want my Muse to stick with me. And keeping things fun for me will assure that. I hope you understand.


----------



## Knightfall

Tetsubo said:
			
		

> Here you go Knightfall.... hope it's close.




Not really but it's cool, none-the-less.


----------



## Tetsubo

Knightfall1972 said:
			
		

> Not really but it's cool, none-the-less.




Sorry Knightfall. 

In the event that I want to do a second version, what do I need to change?


----------



## Knightfall

Tetsubo said:
			
		

> Sorry Knightfall.
> 
> In the event that I want to do a second version, what do I need to change?




Umm, well the hilt isn't right. I guess I shouldn't have said half a basket hilt. Obviously, what i think is a basket hilt isn't.   

Just do a normal hilt style like the scimitar image on page 120 of the Player's Handbook v.3.5, but the 'guard' should look similiar to the image of the greatsword, but it has the full rounded look of the 'guard' on the rapier image and is inverted.

The sword's curve is right but it should be a little thinner. And can you add a dragon's head at the base of the hilt where it meets the sword blade? (Similiar to the greatsword.) If not , that's ok. 

[EDIT]
I guess the term I should have used, after some research, is "cup-hilt".


----------



## Knightfall

Like the one below, but more plain...


----------



## Tetsubo

Knightfall1972 said:
			
		

> Like the one below, but more plain...




Ok, cup-hilt, simple design. got it.

Do you mind if the cup and  D-guard are fused into one piece?


----------



## Tetsubo

Atlantean Fork

    All metal. Something that might be used by an Atlantean ceremonial guard.


----------



## Tetsubo

Cleaver

   Filling a request for a cleaver used by a rogue.


----------



## Ferret

Tetsubo could you please draw me a very short spear about two foot long, curved with the same wraping as the eagle staff on the last page. Could the blade be only 5 inches in length(compared to the shaft) and be curved. I don't want it to look very advance but tribal; and without making it elven can you draw it to look intricate? Thank you ever so much!

[Edit: This doesn't effect my request just clearing up what I said


----------



## Tetsubo

Ferret said:
			
		

> Tetsubo ciould you please draw me a very short spear two foot long, curved with the same wraping as the eagle staff on the last page. could the blade be only 5 in length and be curved. I don't want it to look very advance but tribal; and without making it elven can you draw it to look beautiful? Thank you ever so much!





Doh, I forgot the wrappings... I'll do a second sketch...


----------



## Knightfall

Tetsubo said:
			
		

> Ok, cup-hilt, simple design. got it.
> 
> Do you mind if the cup and  D-guard are fused into one piece?




Whatever works best.


----------



## Tetsubo

Ferret said:
			
		

> Tetsubo ciould you please draw me a very short spear two foot long, curved with the same wraping as the eagle staff on the last page. could the blade be only 5 in length and be curved. I don't want it to look very advance but tribal; and without making it elven can you draw it to look beautiful? Thank you ever so much!




Ok Ferret here's my second try. How close am I?


----------



## Ferret

Dude thats better then I thought it would be. You know how I manage to point out little details I don't like? Not this time! Perfect!

[edit: I tell a lie one piece is missing, but it's still better then any of the things I've requested! Perfect!

p.s Sorry!


----------



## Ferret

No ideas tetsubo? Ok this might help, what about a boomerang constucted from fine metal wires (so no inside exists), perhaps a vine motif.


----------



## Tetsubo

Ferret said:
			
		

> No ideas tetsubo? Ok this might help, what about a boomerang constucted from fine metal wires (so no inside exists), perhaps a vine motif.




Actually my fiance and I have had the flu, I've had to work overtime and life just caught up with me...


----------



## Tetsubo

Just a simple, basic lance. Trying to get back into the swing of things after fighting the flu, being busy and working to much overtime.


----------



## Ferret

Ouch flu! Take it easy, isn't that meant to come back?


----------



## Tetsubo

Gladiatorial Handblade...


----------



## Tetsubo

Something for the Pirates...


----------



## Tetsubo

Heavy Glaive...


----------



## Ferret

So simple yet so nice. This proves things don't have to be fancy or stupidly complicated 

Umm, a change of idea on my latest request...Coul it be a wooden boomerand with metal filligree (?) on the outside, please.


----------



## Tetsubo

Ferret said:
			
		

> So simple yet so nice. This proves things don't have to be fancy or stupidly complicated
> 
> Umm, a change of idea on my latest request...Coul it be a wooden boomerang with metal filligree (?) on the outside, please.




Would this be a returning toy type boomerang or an asymetrical real world hunting/killing weapon?


----------



## Ferret

Not the returning type.


----------



## Tetsubo

I had a request for a polearm that looked like it would crush bones.
this one was a toughie. It just seemed to take forever. Being ill and
working overtime while doing it probably didn't help. The insert is a
top down view.


----------



## Ferret

Wow that looks like all of the time you put in it has worked out.


----------



## Camarath

I love your polearm54. I have been looking for a weapon that could be Slashing and Bludgeoning for some time and I think this one fits the bill. Also it is great to see that you started another Weapon Illustration thread . I love your sketches, keep up the good work.


----------



## Tetsubo

Camarath said:
			
		

> I love your polearm54. I have been looking for a weapon that could be Slashing and Bludgeoning for some time and I think this one fits the bill. Also it is great to see that you started another Weapon Illustration thread . I love your sketches, keep up the good work.




Thank you. I haven't been to artistic lately however. Dealing with a second bought of the flu. It seems to be mutating faster then a Gamma World character.


----------



## Ferret

I hope you don't mind me continuously feeding you ideas...

A one piece, all metal sword. The blade is angled slightly, and near the end it tapers into a < shape so lsight angle then greater angle. the handle has no pomel and no cross guard. also can you do a outline before you draw it so I know I haven't said it wrong?


----------



## Tetsubo

An illustration of a magic item found in my campaign recently.


----------



## Tetsubo

Double Grip Sword

    This was inspired by an illustration in a gaming book. I imagine it would be used much like a Klingon Batleth. It might make a good "racial" weapon, i. e., one associated with a particular race or culture.


----------



## Ferret

Wow inuitive ideas, I like the Racial weapon. Any chance of that without the flames?


----------



## Tetsubo

Ferret said:
			
		

> Wow inuitive ideas, I like the Racial weapon. Any chance of that without the flames?




At this time I don't have plans on modifing the sketch. But I will consider it for future, long term ideas.


----------



## Tetsubo

Just a simple greatsword, done for practice.


----------



## Tetsubo

Elven Axe

    Based on a tribal design I saw on a truck.


----------



## Ferret

This is by far my favorite picture yet. Very organic, compared to your original hammers and guns. The fit I like best is the bit where the blade caries on through the wood!


----------



## Tetsubo

Just a simple sphere with a back spike. All steel.


----------



## Ferret

Nice, another less mechanical shape, the shading/reflection isn't convincing though. Bang up job on the rest


----------



## Tetsubo

Double Axe

I'm trying for a design that doesn't look dangerous to the user.


----------



## Ferret

If you want it to be user friendly why not have it like an extended B?
P
|
b

What about that?


----------



## Tetsubo

Ferret said:
			
		

> If you want it to be user friendly why not have it like an extended B?
> P
> |
> b
> 
> What about that?




Not a bad idea, let me think about it...


----------



## Tetsubo

Great Scimitar

    Full tang with wooden scales.


----------



## Ferret

Wow!*Eyes light up*

Thats like a cleaver thing. Wow!

WOW!


----------



## Mog Elffoe

I dig these.  Thanks for posting them.

Any chance of more dwarvish weaponry?


----------



## Tetsubo

Mog Elffoe said:
			
		

> I dig these.  Thanks for posting them.
> 
> Any chance of more dwarvish weaponry?




There's always a chance of more Dwarvish weapons...  

I tend to do themes in bunches. At the moment I'm on a Double Axe thread. The sketch on the pad at the moment is one inspired by Ferret.

Was there anything in particular that you were looking for in a Dwarven weapon?

Oh, you are welcome.


----------



## Mog Elffoe

Tetsubo said:
			
		

> Was there anything in particular that you were looking for in a Dwarven weapon?




No, not really, but if you're hard up for inspiration maybe you could go with weapons that are not normally associated specifically with dwarves (i.e., hammers and axes).  Dwarves get commisioned to make weapons and equipment for everybody.  Might be cool to see what they produce for other races.  

I'm digging everything you've put up so far, but I was particularly impressed with the dwarven stuff that appeared earlier in the thread. 

Thanks!


----------



## Ferret

Which idea?   LOL


----------



## Tetsubo

Double Axe

    A further refinement of a Double Axe design. This one looks at least as realistic as some of the Chinese martial arts weapons I've seen.


----------



## Tetsubo

Tear Drop Axe

    All steel. The large opening in the axe head has a beveled edge. The sphere at the butt end is a counter weight.


----------



## Ferret

Very nice, exactly what I meant with the double axe.


----------



## Wrath of the Swarm

I like the blade design of many of these weapons very much.  Some lovely curves.

Although I know very little about weaponry, I have a question regarding the handles/hafts of some of these:  aren't they just a little thin?  With the polearms in particular, I can't shake the feeling that if I picked one up and hit something with it, the haft would break.  Metal I would see working, but they seem to be made of wood.

I particularly liked the "flame blade" racial sword posted on the previous page.

How do the curves related to effectiveness in battle?  Or do they just look cool?  (I could go with just looking cool, myself...  but I wondered if there's a function behind those keen forms.)


----------



## Wrath of the Swarm

Accursed double-posting goblins!  Did you think you could escape my vengeance?


----------



## Aristotle

So far these look really good. I need to do some weapon illustrations for my homebrew. I want to do them myself, and I have some background in art but weapons have never been an area of strength for me. Any chance you could give us a list of tools you use (if any), and maybe a little insight into your design process? It would be much appreciated.


----------



## Tetsubo

Wrath of the Swarm said:
			
		

> I like the blade design of many of these weapons very much.  Some lovely curves.
> 
> Although I know very little about weaponry, I have a question regarding the handles/hafts of some of these:  aren't they just a little thin?  With the polearms in particular, I can't shake the feeling that if I picked one up and hit something with it, the haft would break.  Metal I would see working, but they seem to be made of wood.
> 
> I particularly liked the "flame blade" racial sword posted on the previous page.
> 
> How do the curves related to effectiveness in battle?  Or do they just look cool?  (I could go with just looking cool, myself...  but I wondered if there's a function behind those keen forms.)




The hafts should be thick enough. Just take a look at some of the period pieces. I could be wrong mind you. But as these are mostly being used for gaming illustrations I don't mind a bit of unrealism. 

The curved blades are a lot of "cool" and a bit of realism. The double curve gives a slightly deeper cut. Which is mildly grotesque...


----------



## Tetsubo

Aristotle said:
			
		

> So far these look really good. I need to do some weapon illustrations for my homebrew. I want to do them myself, and I have some background in art but weapons have never been an area of strength for me. Any chance you could give us a list of tools you use (if any), and maybe a little insight into your design process? It would be much appreciated.




I use a 0.3 mm mechanical pencil (for lines), a 0.5 mm mechanical pencil (for coloring and shading), a "pencil" style eraser and a Rapidesign R-18 Template (Master General Purpose). I also use an old clipboard for a sketching surface and a pad of 10 per inch graph paper. Other than that I use patiences.  You'd be amazed how many times I can redraw a single line until I'm happy with it. I've been 3/4 done with a sketch and just erased the entire thig because it wasn't going where I wanted it too. I also have a very large reference library of real world books on weapons and armour and a very large RPG selection. My weapons and armour collection of books is larger than the local city library.  Any other questions that I can answer?


----------



## Aristotle

Thanks for the insight into how you work. As an artist I've always found it fascinating to see how others work, and what tools they find most valuable. Keep up the excellent work!


----------



## Tetsubo

War Boomarang

Sorry it's been so long. Life sort of caught up with me...


----------



## Tetsubo

I don't really know what to call this...


----------



## Phaedrus

I just went through all 34 pages of the original thread and these 6.  It's now 1am and I've got work tomorrow!!

Incredible work, though.  Thank you for sharing with us.

2 requests, if I may:
1. Your interpretation of Stormbringer, Elric's soul-stealing greatsword.
2. A greatsword of simplistic beauty for a paladin.

(can you tell I have a thing for greatswords?)


----------



## Tetsubo

Phaedrus said:
			
		

> I just went through all 34 pages of the original thread and these 6.  It's now 1am and I've got work tomorrow!!
> 
> Incredible work, though.  Thank you for sharing with us.
> 
> 2 requests, if I may:
> 1. Your interpretation of Stormbringer, Elric's soul-stealing greatsword.
> 2. A greatsword of simplistic beauty for a paladin.
> 
> (can you tell I have a thing for greatswords?)




Thank you.

I'll think about greatswords and see what I can come up with. Stormbringer is interesting. Long and thin and oh so eager...


----------



## Ferret

I like that boomerang very much! The angle and the pattern is very (to my eyes) new, and individual.

I have had idea for a parrying sword, longer then two handed grip, but not long enough to be considered a spear shaft. The blade is an X cross section designed for a thrust action and a block. Any inspiration?


----------



## Tetsubo

Elven Double Blossom Spear...


----------



## Tetsubo

Ferret said:
			
		

> I like that boomerang very much! The angle and the pattern is very (to my eyes) new, and individual.
> 
> I have had idea for a parrying sword, longer then two handed grip, but not long enough to be considered a spear shaft. The blade is an X cross section designed for a thrust action and a block. Any inspiration?




What angle would the cross section have? A 90 degree so it's like a + sign or more acutely angled? Any other details?


----------



## Ferret

Short answer X

Long answer...
It would only matter if there was a cross guard right? I'm torn between no guard and a bell guard like () but with a bit cut of the bottom.

Wait, what do you mean by acutly angled.


----------



## Tetsubo

Phaedrus said:
			
		

> I just went through all 34 pages of the original thread and these 6.  It's now 1am and I've got work tomorrow!!
> 
> Incredible work, though.  Thank you for sharing with us.
> 
> 2 requests, if I may:
> 1. Your interpretation of Stormbringer, Elric's soul-stealing greatsword.
> 2. A greatsword of simplistic beauty for a paladin.
> 
> (can you tell I have a thing for greatswords?)




Well, here's a Simple Greatsword for you...


----------



## Phaedrus

This is perfect!  Many thanks, Tetsubo.


----------



## Tetsubo

Phaedrus said:
			
		

> This is perfect!  Many thanks, Tetsubo.




You are most welcome. I'm still thinking about Stormbringer...


----------



## Tetsubo

Orc War Cleaver...


----------



## Ferret

Wow that is sharp, I like also that you've added the metal end piece.


----------



## Tetsubo

Dwarven Great Sword

    Like the Dwarves I wanted this design to be stout and strong.


----------



## Tetsubo

Punch Dagger...


----------



## Knightfall

Request: A bamboo-like* longsword with the end filed into a sharp edge. Go ahead and mix different style if you want. (Think exotic birdmen wielding bamboo-like weaponry.)

* The material is lighter than wood but as strong as steel. It is either hollow or solid depending on the source.


----------



## Tetsubo

Crescent Spear...


----------



## Ferret

Dude....sweet.


----------



## Tetsubo

21st Century Hawk...

    An all steel tomahawk with beveled edges and two lanyard holes to maximize the users options. The upper grip is for general field use, the lower for combat and tasks that need more force. The two grips are injection molded polymers.


----------



## Tetsubo

Dwarven Halberd...

    Shorter shaft than a halberd built for a human. The studded section of the haft is wrapped in leather.


----------



## Tetsubo

Gaff Spear...


----------



## Tetsubo

Whirlwind Battlestaff...


----------



## Tetsubo

Movie Inspired Double Axe...

Three guesses which movie...


----------



## Tetsubo

Gnomish Battle Pick


----------



## Tetsubo

Large Piercing Sword ...

	Filling a request for a large piercing sword with two crossed blades and the ability to parry. Here's my try at it...


----------



## Tetsubo

Infinity Arms Power Staff...

	Just in time for the new Gladiatorial Season, Infinity Arms introduces the POWER STAFF! This is the must have item for any Gladiatorial stable in Known Space. The tried and proven Circular Disk Saw made so famous by Altaran Champion Grutis Wvin is coupled with the new and innovative High Speed Combat Bore. The Saw is just the thing for unarmoured or lightly armoured opponents. The new and revolutionary Combat Bore is perfect for those adversaries with heavy natural or artificial armour. Never fear taking on a full conversion Cyborg again!      Order your Power Staff today, they are sure to sell out fast! And remember... Infinity Arms... Always Ready, Always Armed!


----------



## Ferret

Way-hay both cool, just as I wanted. I might have another idea submission, but I want it to cook in my head for a while longer; as toy know I sometimes point out problems with drawings and I want to keep that number to a minimum.


----------



## Ferret

Ferret said:
			
		

> I hope you don't mind me continuously feeding you ideas...
> 
> A one piece, all metal sword. The blade is tapered slightly, and near the end it tapers even more into a < shape so slight angle then greater angle. the handle has no pomel and no cross guard. also can you do a outline before you draw it so I know I haven't said it wrong?




Something like this Shiv! please. Except spit in the middle so that it is two blades, and instead of it being wraped in cord, the handle should be plan metal.


----------



## Tetsubo

Battlestaff...

An all metal design with a hollow tubular shaft. Inspired by a fondue fork.


----------



## Tetsubo

Bifurcated Sword...

    Filling a request for Ferret for an all metal, bifurcated sword.


----------



## Ferret

Cool. Not how I imagined it though. I thought the blades would be thinner so it would be all together the same width as a normal blade. But it's cool, I'm not the one drawing it.


----------



## Angcuru

Hmm.... I would have thought that the 'tongs' would be double-edged, but that's just me. Seems to be counter-intuitive to the concept of the weapon, in that one tong could start slicing, and then the dull side of the second tong might get stuck, as it is not an edge, persay.

But neat, overall.


----------



## Ferret

It was meant as a stabbing device not hack and slash.


----------



## Phaedrus

I realize beggars should not be complaining... but what about Stormbringer?


----------



## Mog Elffoe

Tetsubo said:
			
		

> Dwarven Great Sword
> 
> Like the Dwarves I wanted this design to be stout and strong.




Very nice.

Thanks!


----------



## Mog Elffoe

Tetsubo said:
			
		

> Infinity Arms Power Staff...
> 
> Just in time for the new Gladiatorial Season, Infinity Arms introduces the POWER STAFF! This is the must have item for any Gladiatorial stable in Known Space. The tried and proven Circular Disk Saw made so famous by Altaran Champion Grutis Wvin is coupled with the new and innovative High Speed Combat Bore. The Saw is just the thing for unarmoured or lightly armoured opponents. The new and revolutionary Combat Bore is perfect for those adversaries with heavy natural or artificial armour. Never fear taking on a full conversion Cyborg again!      Order your Power Staff today, they are sure to sell out fast! And remember... Infinity Arms... Always Ready, Always Armed!




This was fun!  I'd like to see some more off-the-wall kinds of weapons like these!


----------



## Tetsubo

Phaedrus said:
			
		

> I realize beggars should not be complaining... but what about Stormbringer?




Ok, I'll see if I can bump it up on the list in my head...


----------



## Thaniel

I figured I'd jump on the Tetsubo bandwagon. Your work is marvelous. It's made me want to take up drawing again. Here are a few requests...

1. Masterwork Greatsword with Kord holy symbol on crossbar or blade.

2. Leather gauntlet with 1.5" spikes protruding from each knuckle (except thumb).

3. Halfling-sized short sword with this symbol and two small shards of stone embedded in the hilt.

4. Spearhead made of 4 diametrically opposed thin blades (not sure how to describe this one).

5. Variation of a crowbar made for an emphasis on combat.

Thanks in advance if you get the chance to tinker with any of these ideas.


----------



## Tetsubo

Infinity Arms Lightning Rod...

	Evolving out of the Deneban electric animal goad the new Infinity Arms Lightning Rod is just the thing to put the *spark* back into combat. Using an advanced power cell the Lightning Rod can run for twenty continuous minutes before needing replacement. The insulated polymer grip covers keep the user safe and the wide shock prongs make contact simple. This is just the thing for those opponents that skimped on the "electrical insulation" option on their shiny, metal armour. Don't be left behind on the Arena floor, buy an Infinity Arms Lightning Rod today!

	Infinity Arms... Always Ready... Always Armed!


----------



## doghead

Hey Tetsubo

I've just spent the last hour or so prowling around your thread and downloading bits and pieces for inspiration. Nice work.

Gotta be at work in 6 hours, so bed time for this dog.

the head of the dog.


----------



## Ferret

Ok I've thought on that item...

A box about 1 1/2' by 1/2' with a pole coming out of it, at about 4' long then it splits into to two and tilts downslightly, after a quarter of a foot it tilts again. The pole diametre is 3/4.

Clear? It's meant as an alternetive to a 10ft pole, with the two point being able to squeeze, the pole is hollow to it can squirt/drip water and if the points are close enough a charge can be passed between them.


----------



## Tetsubo

Forearm Sword...

	I can see this being used in a gladiatorial arena or as part of a martial arts form. The arrow indicates the direction that the sword is normally facing when carried. Inspired by a miniature.


----------



## Ferret

Sharp. Very cool.

Do you think it's gotten tired? Just saying cool and "sharp"?


----------



## Tetsubo

Ferret said:
			
		

> Sharp. Very cool.
> 
> Do you think it's gotten tired? Just saying cool and "sharp"?





If it makes you happy Ferret, it's cool.


----------



## Tetsubo

Mountain Peak Sword...

    An all steel design. The shaft is 3 feet long. Playing with the relationship of the blade to the shaft.


----------



## Thaniel

I went ahead and tried my hand at the first of my own requests. This is the first weapon I've ever drawn, and I haven't drawn anything this big in about 8 years.  Let me know what you think.


----------



## Tetsubo

Thaniel said:
			
		

> I went ahead and tried my hand at the first of my own requests. This is the first weapon I've ever drawn, and I haven't drawn anything this big in about 8 years.  Let me know what you think.




Nicely done Thaniel. I like the Chaos symbol and the blade contours. What did you do it in/with?


----------



## Thaniel

Tetsubo said:
			
		

> Nicely done Thaniel. I like the Chaos symbol and the blade contours. What did you do it in/with?




It's the symbol of Kord. I did it on graph paper as you suggested earlier. However, I had some trouble with the symmetry (haven't quite gotten back into the rhythm yet) so I mirrored one side to the other in Photoshop and then got rid of the grid lines as best I could.


----------



## Tetsubo

Thaniel said:
			
		

> It's the symbol of Kord. I did it on graph paper as you suggested earlier. However, I had some trouble with the symmetry (haven't quite gotten back into the rhythm yet) so I mirrored one side to the other in Photoshop and then got rid of the grid lines as best I could.




I can remember using a very primitive version of the mirror technique when I was younger. I'd draw half of a sketch, fold the paper in half and rub the image from the back. I'm sure that Photoshop makes that much easier... 

What version of Photoshop are you using? How steep is the learning curve for the software? I've considered getting a copy but I am a bit intimidated by it. TIA.

BTW, glad that you've taken up the pencil again.


----------



## Thaniel

Tetsubo said:
			
		

> I can remember using a very primitive version of the mirror technique when I was younger. I'd draw half of a sketch, fold the paper in half and rub the image from the back. I'm sure that Photoshop makes that much easier...
> 
> What version of Photoshop are you using? How steep is the learning curve for the software? I've considered getting a copy but I am a bit intimidated by it. TIA.
> 
> BTW, glad that you've taken up the pencil again.





I have the latest version (Photoshop CS). I've been using it for about 8 years now. I forget the learning curve by now  :\ . I thoroughly recommend it though. It's quite robust.

Thaniel

P.S. Gotten a chance to think about any of my other requests?  The gauntlet especially is difficult for me. I have real trouble with drawing hands.


----------



## Tetsubo

Thaniel said:
			
		

> I have the latest version (Photoshop CS). I've been using it for about 8 years now. I forget the learning curve by now  :\ . I thoroughly recommend it though. It's quite robust.
> 
> Thaniel
> 
> P.S. Gotten a chance to think about any of my other requests?  The gauntlet especially is difficult for me. I have real trouble with drawing hands.




I'll have to hold off on the latest version of Photoshop until my finances look better. 

I have an idea for the combat crowbar.

Gauntlets can be a pain. Here's a picture I found somewhere...


----------



## Axegrrl

Tetsubo said:
			
		

> I'll have to hold off on the latest version of Photoshop until my finances look better.



At this point, I'd suggest the "Photoshop Elements" version if you really want Photoshop. MUCH cheaper due to a reduced feature set -- which should be plenty of stuff to play with to get you started.

You might actually find Illustrator, Fireworks, or the like to be more suited for your purposes, however. Check out some demos if you can. 

And ping Jim Butler about doing some illustrations for his next book o' weapons and stuff!


----------



## Ferret

It's not that it makes me feel better, just that you deserve praise. I've just run out of adjectives.

Plodiplop!


----------



## Tetsubo

Ferret said:
			
		

> It's not that it makes me feel better, just that you deserve praise. I've just run out of adjectives.
> 
> Plodiplop!




Thank you Ferret. I appreciate the thought. But you should express yourself as you see fit. In an effort to lend you some language help, check out this:

http://thesaurus.reference.com/search?q=good


----------



## Tetsubo

Dwarven Great Razor...


----------



## Tetsubo

Combat Crowbar...

    I had a request for a crowbar design that could double as a back-up weapon. I rotated the main prying surface 90 degrees to put in a more "blade" like orientation. I also straightened it rather than have it at a slight angle. I added a "guard" nub to keep the hand from sliding done the shaft when being used as a weapon. Wrap the shaft to afford a bit of grip and you have a Combat Crowbar! Every would be thief will want one!


----------



## Thaniel

Tetsubo said:
			
		

> Combat Crowbar...
> 
> I had a request for a crowbar design that could double as a back-up weapon. I rotated the main prying surface 90 degrees to put in a more "blade" like orientation. I also straightened it rather than have it at a slight angle. I added a "guard" nub to keep the hand from sliding done the shaft when being used as a weapon. Wrap the shaft to afford a bit of grip and you have a Combat Crowbar! Every would be thief will want one!




That is brilliant. Much appreciated. Now to take that into photoshop and inscribe "Espius" into it (the name of my character's crowbar).

Thanks again.

Thaniel


----------



## Ferret

How au fait of you, what gnarly pictures. I can hardly beleve how philanthropic you are. Huzzah.


----------



## Tetsubo

Lunar Axe...


----------



## KB9JMQ

Really like these. Thanks.


----------



## Ferret

Sillyness aside the lunar axe, the 'combat crow' and the great razor are _very good_. Any chace or more astronomical weaponry? I know there is a star axe, what about a sun mace?


----------



## Tetsubo

KB9JMQ said:
			
		

> Really like these. Thanks.




You are most welcome. Is your nick a ham call sign?


----------



## Tetsubo

Ferret said:
			
		

> Sillyness aside the lunar axe, the 'combat crow' and the great razor are _very good_. Any chace or more astronomical weaponry? I know there is a star axe, what about a sun mace?




I'll think about it. It might be a bit more mace/axe-like.


----------



## KB9JMQ

Tetsubo said:
			
		

> You are most welcome. Is your nick a ham call sign?




Yep got my ticket 9 years ago. Not big on the talking part but I mostly use it for storm chasing.


----------



## Tetsubo

Dragon Spine Spear...

    I tried for a fusion of an angular armour piercing tip with curved "spines" for dismounting, disarming and trip attacks. I very much designed this as a Knight Killer. I can see it used by small units facing mounted Knights or Dragon Cultisits protecting their "god" from wayward dragonslayers.


----------



## Tetsubo

Great Knife...


    Sharp from point to pommel.


----------



## Ferret

Woah! Neato, I can imagine some kind of ninja/pirate using that.


----------



## elvnsword

*Minor Request*

I have looked through your art work, and well, WOW!
  You have great talent, and I was wondering if you could do a pair of gauntlets for my campaign. I am introducing them as a source of ammo, as per a quiver of ehlonna, for the shuriken throwing rogue. I was thinking of having the shurikens come out at the underside of the wrist. 

  They would otherwise function as Spiked gauntlets (+1)

 Thanks
   elvnsword


----------



## Tetsubo

elvnsword said:
			
		

> I have looked through your art work, and well, WOW!
> You have great talent, and I was wondering if you could do a pair of gauntlets for my campaign. I am introducing them as a source of ammo, as per a quiver of ehlonna, for the shuriken throwing rogue. I was thinking of having the shurikens come out at the underside of the wrist.
> 
> They would otherwise function as Spiked gauntlets (+1)
> 
> Thanks
> elvnsword




Thank you. I appreciate the compliment.

I will start to think on the gauntlet.


----------



## Tetsubo

Divine Spade Battestaff ...

    Inspired by some of the more esoteric Chinese martial arts weapons and a Final Fantasy review I saw. Who says that a gardening tool can't be deadly?!


----------



## cdsaint

Tetsubo,
  Over the past few days I've wandered through both this thread and your older thread of weapons illustrations and I must say I'm very impressed. This will be a wonderful resource to mine for magic or Masterwork weapons for my game.

  I'll throw you a request now. I've got a guy (well an Orc guy) with an axe fixation. His main weapon is a battle axe, but he also uses a greataxe, handaxe, and throwing axes. The battle axe is an older magical weapon, not particularly powerful, (just +1) most likely looted from an Elf or Dwarf by his great-grandfather. All the other axes would be based off the battle axe, but cruder orcish made copies.

  If this idea excites your muse I'll be interested to see what you do with it. I don't have any specific design ideas other than a group of weapons that are derived from one. sort of a family group.

Thanks, Chris


----------



## Tetsubo

cdsaint said:
			
		

> Tetsubo,
> Over the past few days I've wandered through both this thread and your older thread of weapons illustrations and I must say I'm very impressed. This will be a wonderful resource to mine for magic or Masterwork weapons for my game.
> 
> I'll throw you a request now. I've got a guy (well an Orc guy) with an axe fixation. His main weapon is a battle axe, but he also uses a greataxe, handaxe, and throwing axes. The battle axe is an older magical weapon, not particularly powerful, (just +1) most likely looted from an Elf or Dwarf by his great-grandfather. All the other axes would be based off the battle axe, but cruder orcish made copies.
> 
> If this idea excites your muse I'll be interested to see what you do with it. I don't have any specific design ideas other than a group of weapons that are derived from one. sort of a family group.
> 
> Thanks, Chris





Thank you. I appreciate the comments.

Can you give me any more info on the core battleaxe? Double bitted? Angular, curvy, all metal, etc.?


----------



## I'm A Banana

Maybe some sort of whip or chain weapon? Perhaps with something bashing/slashing on the end? 

I don't really care what it looks like, as long as you can whip it around and hurt people with it.


----------



## Aristotle

Heh... I'm not sure if I should start doing weapon/gear illustrations or just commision Tetsubo for a bunch of designs.


----------



## cdsaint

Tetsubo said:
			
		

> Thank you. I appreciate the comments.
> 
> Can you give me any more info on the core battleaxe? Double bitted? Angular, curvy, all metal, etc.?




I'd say a metal head on the axe and a wooden handle. Details other than that I'm willing to leave in your more than capable hands. Bad Axe Ample (what else would you call a 350lb orc who wield axes exclusively?) and his forefathers have been fighting both Elves and Dwarves for generations, so I could see the original axe as being from either source. Many of the axes you have done already would work for the original axe, the problem I've run into is that simply re-sizing them doesn't seem as though it would be effective to change a battle axe into a throwing axe, or even a hand or great axe. 

  After going back through all your artwork my 3 favorites would have to be axe01, bigchop, and thrust. So it would appear that these are single bitted axes with half of the blade extending past the haft. You could use any of those sketches as the base battle axe. Other axes I particularly like are axe77, axe82 and elventhrust. Please feel free to use any of these 6 designs as a base, or come up with something new using similarities from them. Whatever works best and is the most fun for you.

Thanks, Chris


----------



## Dreaddisease

Please requests.

7 divine weapons from the god of battle.  Created from the essence of a diety and enchanted with powers that exist only in synergy with each other.  

1) Longsword.  This sword feels and looks unusually heavy until it is wielded when it becomes agile.  Sword is lined with runes along the blade and handle.

2) Quarterstaff.  More of a battlestaff this staff has small blades on the end that continue to enlarge as it is in combat.  

3) Greataxe.  This axe allows the wielder to become large enough to wield this immense weapon.  The handle is arced slightly to accomodate two hands.

4) Dragon Tooth Punching Daggers. These daggers meld into the hand until upon the wielders command they spring out in the form of sharp canine dragon teeth.

5) Morningstar.  This wepon resembles gold with each spike in the head of the weapon a different gem.  Unlike gold though it is as hard as adamantite.  The morningstar is able to release a shocking charge once an hour.

6) Warhammer.  This warhammer's head is twice the size it should be.  It is purposely unbalanced looking but is magically balanced when wielded.  

7) Flail.  The ball is luminous making it hard to discern the actual shape while the chain is made from mithral.

Thank you

Thank you


----------



## Tetsubo

Aristotle said:
			
		

> Heh... I'm not sure if I should start doing weapon/gear illustrations or just commision Tetsubo for a bunch of designs.




While I appreciate the compliment I seem to have a fairly long list of requests at the moment. So feel free to show your stuff! 

I will get to the requests I currently have as I can. I never "push" my Muse. If it doesn't feel like the right time for a certain sketch, I wait until it does. I also want to make sure that I feed my own creative desires.


----------



## cdsaint

Tetsubo said:
			
		

> I will get to the requests I currently have as I can. I never "push" my Muse. If it doesn't feel like the right time for a certain sketch, I wait until it does. I also want to make sure that I feed my own creative desires.




  That's cool, I'm the same way with painting figs.... it happens when it happens. If I try to force it the end result always suffers.

Thanks, Chris


----------



## Tetsubo

Falling Star (Chained Weapon)...

   Tonight on Hard Copy: When Olympic Hammerthrowers Go Bad!


----------



## elvnsword

Tetsubo said:
			
		

> Falling Star (Chained Weapon)...
> 
> Tonight on Hard Copy: When Olympic Hammerthrowers Go Bad!




Shot Put, Hammer Throw, Javelin, The Trunchbowl is BACK

 (see Matilda for my reference...)


----------



## Tetsubo

Shepherd's Crook Sword...

    Do not mess with the Shepherd...


----------



## Ferret

'Tis kick ass says I.

Any chance for some gloves/bracers/cestus'(?) that replicate a claw or talon etc. Perhaps not a normal bear claw but a sloth ant eater style claw.


----------



## Tetsubo

Orc Bow...


----------



## Ferret

Any chance of drawing up this?

A bladed bow!

Hyah!


----------



## Tetsubo

Ferret said:
			
		

> Any chance of drawing up this?
> 
> A bladed bow!
> 
> Hyah!




I will consider it. Any reason the sketch you posted a link to isn't good enough?


----------



## Raduin711

all good stuff.  I really like the athasian handblade from a while back.  I've got a few saved for later use for my Dark Sun campaign I am planning.


----------



## Tetsubo

Raduin711 said:
			
		

> all good stuff.  I really like the athasian handblade from a while back.  I've got a few saved for later use for my Dark Sun campaign I am planning.




Glad you like them. I'm still enjoying doing them.  Darksun had some great weapon designs done my Brom and the other artists.


----------



## Ferret

Your style is cool. No more reasons.


----------



## Tetsubo

Orcish Dragon's Paw...


    Inspired by a weapon I saw in the latest issue of Dragon magazine.


----------



## John Q. Mayhem

Tetsubo, awesome stuff here. Any chance of making me a dire greatsword? Dire is from AU, it's basically like serrated, but...bigger. They're exotic, so it can look clumsy, but it should look like it was forged in the fires of Heck  Thanks much.


----------



## Tetsubo

Arrow, Plague Bearer...

    An orcish arrow to go with the orcish bow I posted a few days ago. This is designed for use against unarmoured or lightly armoured opponents. It would be especially effective against horses. The two forward barbs are designed to break off inside the wound channel. Just prior to release the tip would be either dipped into poison or smeared with fecal matter. Thus the name Plague Bearer.


----------



## Tetsubo

Someone asked me for a Dire Sword. Would either of these work?


----------



## John Q. Mayhem

Nice. I like the second one a lot.


----------



## Mog Elffoe

I'd say those definitely qualify as dire swords.  They certainly look better than the examples shown in Arcana Unearthed.  Very cool.


----------



## Raduin711

Tetsubo said:
			
		

> Orcish Dragon's Paw...
> 
> 
> Inspired by a weapon I saw in the latest issue of Dragon magazine.





yay!


----------



## elvnsword

*RE: Dire Swords*

Wow, all I can say to those, I could see them as a example of "Flaming" swords within high magick campaigns. Especailly interesting is the weight and balance issues that would be inherant to such a blade. 

 Such wonderful drawings... ::wipes drool:: 

 Elvnsword

 PS watch the puddle...


----------



## Tetsubo

Infinity Arms Combat Handsaw...

    Back by popular demand is the Infinity Arms Combat Handsaw! Originally designed as a Rescue Tool the Combat Handsaw was quickly modified by Arena combatants for close-in work on armoured opponents. Nothing opens a suit of armour faster than our Combat Handsaw! This is a favorite of those Gladiators that like the up close and personal approach to combat. Nothing like smelling your opponents fear when you peal open his armour! Using a standard E-clip the Handsaw will run for twenty minutes. Time enough for even the toughest armour!

    Remember Infinity Arms... Always Ready... Always Armed!

    *Inspired by a Fiskars 45mm rotary cutter my fiancé bought for quilting.


----------



## Ferret

What about a rail gun/coil gun?


----------



## Tetsubo

Ferret said:
			
		

> What about a rail gun/coil gun?




I can think about it. I haven't done many firearms actually...


----------



## Tetsubo

Twin Flame Axe...


----------



## Ferret

Exalted! That's is one of your best I would say. Definatly in my favourate top ten.



			
				Tetsubo said:
			
		

> I can think about it. I haven't done many firearms actually...



Not a request but an idea, you seem to like both fantasy and Sci-fi styles. So I thought if you can use melee weapon so well, why not a Rail gun style weapon.


----------



## cdsaint

The twin flame axe will certainly wind up as a magic item in my campaign. Too cool.

Chris


----------



## Tetsubo

Military Fork...

I believe I had a request for a military fork. Here you go...


----------



## Tetsubo

War Cleaver...

    Not quite a sword, not quite an axe, it's a War Cleaver. Inspired by a BBQ spatula I saw yesterday.


----------



## Tetsubo

Heavy Spear...


----------



## Tetsubo

Double Spear...

    All metal with a tubular steel haft. The sort of thing I can imagine a Dwarven Monk using.


----------



## Tetsubo

Double Dagger ....

    Double edged, double pointed and all business.


----------



## Tetsubo

Dwarven Double Bill...

    Something that might be useful in tunnel fighting.


----------



## Tetsubo

Radiant Staff...

Loosely based on some Chinese designs I've seen. I think it would work with the Double Axe stats.


----------



## Tetsubo

Heavy Bill & Warhook...

    The Heavy Bill looks sort of like a Dwarven weapon to me. The Heavy Warhook is a large version of an Orc weapon in my current D&D campaign. Obviously made by the same weaponsmith.


----------



## GentleGiant

Truly some great stuff Tetsubo!

While you save for a new edition of Photoshop, here's an alternative to use/learn in the meantime. It's got a lot of the same features as Photoshop, so if you "progress" to Photoshop you should be able to use a lot of what you used with this program.
It's called The GIMP (GNU Image Manipulation Program) and you can find out more about it here: http://www.gimp.org/
If you're running a Windows OS you can get GIMP for Windows here: http://www2.arnes.si/~sopjsimo/gimp/

And, of course, the best part is that it's FREE!


----------



## Tetsubo

Notched Great Axe...

The sort of thing I imagine an Orc Warlord using.


----------



## Tetsubo

GentleGiant said:
			
		

> Truly some great stuff Tetsubo!
> 
> While you save for a new edition of Photoshop, here's an alternative to use/learn in the meantime. It's got a lot of the same features as Photoshop, so if you "progress" to Photoshop you should be able to use a lot of what you used with this program.
> It's called The GIMP (GNU Image Manipulation Program) and you can find out more about it here: http://www.gimp.org/
> If you're running a Windows OS you can get GIMP for Windows here: http://www2.arnes.si/~sopjsimo/gimp/
> 
> And, of course, the best part is that it's FREE!




Thank you GG. Both for the compliment and the link.


----------



## Tetsubo

Dwarven Great Axe...

    Inspired by the geometric design style from the LOTR movies. The pommel counter-weight is made from two solid cones joined at the bases.


----------



## Ferret

Have you seen my Nadinhalla? Could you please draw the Great club that they use?

Its would be a very large tree trunk with all but the end carved, perhaps pretty shapes, or rough chipping, the end still has bark on and maybe adorned with many rams horns or shiny studs. Please try to keep it very naturey.

Oh and keep up the good work!


----------



## Tetsubo

Double Hook Staff...


----------



## Tetsubo

Forked Staff Sword...


----------



## Kiaphas

*Very Nice*

Tetsubo you rock. 

If I may ask for your assistance-

I am looking for a war scythe with a runic feel about it. 

If it works for you please draw it if not you still rock.


----------



## Tetsubo

Kiaphas said:
			
		

> Tetsubo you rock.
> 
> If I may ask for your assistance-
> 
> I am looking for a war scythe with a runic feel about it.
> 
> If it works for you please draw it if not you still rock.




Thank you.

Can you give me any further details? Materials? Norse Runes?


----------



## Ferret

Tetsubo said:
			
		

> Forked Staff Sword...




Hell yeah! I can imagine this in the hands of a Yuan-ti monk, that a really good idea actually.


----------



## Tetsubo

Roman Pilum...

    Sort of an upscale version of a Roman Pilum of the non-throwing variety.


----------



## Ferret

I didn't know they came as melee only versions... Doesn't make sense to me.


----------



## Tetsubo

Ferret said:
			
		

> I didn't know they came as melee only versions... Doesn't make sense to me.




There were two varieties, a heavy version that was used in formation and a lighter version that was thrown. Most people think of the lighter version when they think "pilum".


----------



## Ferret

But if you had a melee version there should be no chance of it hitting the ground and bending out of shape, even if it say hits a sheild it shouldn't stick too far in to pull out quickly.


----------



## Tetsubo

Spearhead...


----------



## Trainz

Tetsubo said:
			
		

> Notched Great Axe...
> 
> The sort of thing I imagine an Orc Warlord using.



Indeed...






I hope you don't mind...


----------



## Tetsubo

Trainz said:
			
		

> Indeed...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you don't mind...




Not at all, very well done. 

My thanks.


----------



## Tetsubo

Short Spear...


----------



## Tetsubo

Exotic Greatsword...

    I can see this weapon using a staff style as much as a sword style form.

    The shaft is tubular steel and the ends are solid cones.


----------



## Trainz

Here's the spear.

Notice that the low resolution gave worse results than the crescent axe...


----------



## BSF

Tetsubo,
I love your work.  I keep looking for ways to print out your weapons as things my NPC's would use and/or treasure for the PC's.  

If you don't mind a request, how about a nagamaki?  It's kind of a long0ish story.  One of my PC's is trying to establish himself as a Samurai.  He is currently working for a local lord and he is trying to decide if the lord is noble and honorable enough to serve.  By the same token, the lord is trying to determine if the wannabe samurai is suitable as well.  In game, everything is working out well.  However, rather than use a Katana/Wakzashi combo for the daisho, he uses a nagamaki.  

Because everything is going well, the lord is having a masterwork nagamaki crafted (by one of the other PC's actually).  It would be most cool to be able to give the player a bonified Tetsubo drawing of a nagamaki, if you feel inspired by it. 

OK, more information:  The Nagamaki will be crafted from mithril.  The PC in question is also psychic, so the nagamaki is being crafted to accept a psychic crystal that the party will probably quest for shortly.  They won't know precisely why the lord wants this item, but the PC crafting the nagamaki will have a good idea.  As the DM, I want the PC to be able to upgrade the nagamaki by investing it psychically as he advances.  The crystal itself will probably be a foot or so in length.  Hmm, pretty much like a dorje, from the psionics handbook, I guess.  

As I said, if you find the idea to be inspiring, it would be dang cool.  If not, then I understand.  Either way, I will keep looking for more stuff from you.


----------



## Tetsubo

Trainz said:
			
		

> Here's the spear.
> 
> Notice that the low resolution gave worse results than the crescent axe...




I still think you did a good job. My thanks. This spear has been rather popular.


----------



## Tetsubo

BardStephenFox said:
			
		

> Tetsubo,
> I love your work.  I keep looking for ways to print out your weapons as things my NPC's would use and/or treasure for the PC's.
> 
> If you don't mind a request, how about a nagamaki?  It's kind of a long0ish story.  One of my PC's is trying to establish himself as a Samurai.  He is currently working for a local lord and he is trying to decide if the lord is noble and honorable enough to serve.  By the same token, the lord is trying to determine if the wannabe samurai is suitable as well.  In game, everything is working out well.  However, rather than use a Katana/Wakzashi combo for the daisho, he uses a nagamaki.
> 
> Because everything is going well, the lord is having a masterwork nagamaki crafted (by one of the other PC's actually).  It would be most cool to be able to give the player a bonified Tetsubo drawing of a nagamaki, if you feel inspired by it.
> 
> OK, more information:  The Nagamaki will be crafted from mithril.  The PC in question is also psychic, so the nagamaki is being crafted to accept a psychic crystal that the party will probably quest for shortly.  They won't know precisely why the lord wants this item, but the PC crafting the nagamaki will have a good idea.  As the DM, I want the PC to be able to upgrade the nagamaki by investing it psychically as he advances.  The crystal itself will probably be a foot or so in length.  Hmm, pretty much like a dorje, from the psionics handbook, I guess.
> 
> As I said, if you find the idea to be inspiring, it would be dang cool.  If not, then I understand.  Either way, I will keep looking for more stuff from you.




Thank you.

No promises but I will think about it. I don't have the Psionics Book. Where would the crystal be mounted? Are you looking for a traditional Japanese design or something with a more fantasy style?


----------



## Trainz

OK... this one I really couldn't resist. When I looked at it, I heard an ethereal voice that whispered "_Paint me... paint me..._".


----------



## Tetsubo

Trainz said:
			
		

> OK... this one I really couldn't resist. When I looked at it, I heard an ethereal voice that whispered "_Paint me... paint me..._".




Haha...

Cool...


----------



## Tetsubo

Nagamaki w/ Crystal...

    Filling a request for a nagamaki with a crystal set in it.


----------



## BSF

Tetsubo said:
			
		

> Nagamaki w/ Crystal...
> 
> Filling a request for a nagamaki with a crystal set in it.




Tetsubo,
Thanks!  I spent a little time Friday looking for a good web pic of an appropriate crystal.  I was planning on looking more today.  But, then here is a pic!  Thanks!


----------



## Tetsubo

Elven Nagamaki...

	Who says that the Elves can't make their own version of a Japanese weapon? It would fit right in to Shadowrun at least.


----------



## Crashinibon

*Idea or two*

Heya, once again this is some great stuff and I'd like to add another few drops to the bucket in hopes that one might catch your eye.

*A trident with bladed left and right tongs to allow slashes but it's look still gives the idea that it is a thrusting weapon.

* Another Tetsubo, I like the one you have but how about something mainly metal in construction?

* A jitte, not the most fantastical weapon but a pain in the rear to sword wielders

* Something that looks like it was once a shoval befor altered for a bit more grizzly work.

* A short segmented metal whip about the length of a rapier with the flexability of a riding crop


----------



## Tetsubo

Crashinibon said:
			
		

> Heya, once again this is some great stuff and I'd like to add another few drops to the bucket in hopes that one might catch your eye.
> 
> *A trident with bladed left and right tongs to allow slashes but it's look still gives the idea that it is a thrusting weapon.
> 
> * Another Tetsubo, I like the one you have but how about something mainly metal in construction?
> 
> * A jitte, not the most fantastical weapon but a pain in the rear to sword wielders
> 
> * Something that looks like it was once a shoval befor altered for a bit more grizzly work.
> 
> * A short segmented metal whip about the length of a rapier with the flexability of a riding crop





Got some interesting ideas here. I'll see if I can come up with something.


----------



## Ferret

How about a kukri?


----------



## Tetsubo

Tetsubo...

    I had a request for an all steel tetsubo.


----------



## Crashinibon

Ohh that looks pretty. Perfect to cave in a skull or bash somethings ribs into it's lungs


----------



## Tetsubo

Bladed Trident...

	Filling a request for a trident with blades on the outside "teeth".


----------



## Tetsubo

Steel Crop...

    Filling a request for a whip-like weapon with the flexibility of a riding crop. I can see it being used as an off-hand weapon or in training.


----------



## Ferret

Just so you don't have to got trawling through the pages looking for requests:



			
				Me said:
			
		

> Have you seen my Nadinhalla? Could you please draw the Great club that they use?
> 
> Its would be a very large tree trunk with all but the end carved, perhaps pretty shapes, or rough chipping, the end still has bark on and maybe adorned with many rams horns or shiny studs. Please try to keep it very naturey.






			
				Kiapas said:
			
		

> Tetsubo you rock.
> 
> If I may ask for your assistance-
> 
> I am looking for a war scythe with a runic feel about it.
> 
> If it works for you please draw it if not you still rock




I've left some out but they should be much easir to find


----------



## Tetsubo

Double Spear...


----------



## Tetsubo

Demon Crook Battlestaff...

For herding flocks of Dire Sheep!


----------



## Ferret

I actually have some Dire sheep stated up.


----------



## Tetsubo

Maciejowski Mace...

    Inspired by an illustration from the 13th Century Maciejowski Bible. For more info check out:

http://www.keesn.nl/mac/mac_en.htm


----------



## Ferret

Thats what I'd call a morning star. But that what playing BG will do to you.


----------



## Tetsubo

Ranger's Sword...

    A utility design. Useful both in self defense and in the field as a camp blade.


----------



## Tetsubo

Axiomatic Sword...

    An item for my current campaign.

Ok, forgot to attach the image. And now for some odd reason I can't seem to attach the image either as an Edit or a new post. I'll try again later.

Working now...


----------



## the Jester

This thread rocks.

Tetsubo, your work is fantastic.  *bows*


----------



## Tetsubo

the Jester said:
			
		

> This thread rocks.
> 
> Tetsubo, your work is fantastic.  *bows*




Thank you Jester, I appreciate the compliment.


----------



## Knightfall

Tetsubo said:
			
		

> Axiomatic Sword...
> 
> An item for my current campaign.




Awsome, this is a great image. I'm currently writing up a key NPC for World of Kulan, and the chatacter, a ranger/justiciar wields a +3 axiomatic orcbane longsword.

I'd love something like this axiomatic sword done for the weapon listed above. It would be like if a lawfully aligned elf designed it as a gift for the ranger/justiciar.

Cheers!

KF72


----------



## Gandalf007

Tetsubo, you got a lot of imagination!


----------



## Tetsubo

Gandalf007 said:
			
		

> Tetsubo, you got a lot of imagination!




Thank you Gandalf007. I try.


----------



## Ferret

Gandalf007 said:
			
		

> Tetsubo, you got a lot of imagination!




If you like what he has here you should see:

http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?threadid=29655&goto=newpost

And if you've seen that there's:

http://home.comcast.net/~tetsubo/art.html


----------



## dead_radish

Just tossing in another "Holy cow, nice work!"


----------



## Tetsubo

dead_radish said:
			
		

> Just tossing in another "Holy cow, nice work!"




Thank you Ferret and dead_radish.


----------



## Tetsubo

Forked Greatsword...

    Inspired by LoTR.


----------



## Ferret

That's interesting, I could imagine someone pressing the end of that to someone/things throat....

Very cool.


----------



## Tetsubo

Orc Great Axe ...


----------



## Ferret

Have you seen the new HP movie? That looks suspiciously like Notts axe.


----------



## Tetsubo

Ferret said:
			
		

> Have you seen the new HP movie? That looks suspiciously like Notts axe.




HP movie? Nope. And I don't know who Nott's is either.


----------



## Ferret

Whoops that MacNair. Long-short, the axe look similiar.

Heres a trailer that shows it http://www.danradcliffe.com/news/fullnews.php?id=144

Don't blink.


----------



## Tetsubo

Spear of the Valkyrie...


----------



## Tetsubo

Orc Sword...


----------



## Tetsubo

Iron Butterfly Axe...


----------



## Bill Muench

_Love_ the orc sword. I may be using that pic to illustrate my half-orc fighter's falchion. Thanks for sharing all these with us!


----------



## Tetsubo

Bill Muench said:
			
		

> _Love_ the orc sword. I may be using that pic to illustrate my half-orc fighter's falchion. Thanks for sharing all these with us!




Thank you. You are most welcome.


----------



## Ferret

Tetsubo said:
			
		

> Iron Butterfly Axe...




Float like an axe, Sting like a butterfly.... Or something like that. Cool pick.


----------



## Tetsubo

Ornate Glaive...


----------



## Raduin711

Howsaboutsa sword made of obsidian?


----------



## Tetsubo

Raduin711 said:
			
		

> Howsaboutsa sword made of obsidian?




Can you give me further details? Size? One-handed or two-handed? Ethnic flavor? Realistic or pure fantasy?


----------



## dead_radish

Actually, I've got a couple requests, if you're interested, for my AU character.  They're not physical items, but manifestations - one is a mind blade - basically a psionically imbued short sword, summoned from nothing - I imagine something scimitar in form.  The other weapon is a blade of electrical energy, formed from a hilt only - basically a brilliant energy weapon in a way.  That one's also short sword sized - for that, I imagine something more on par with the flaming idea.

Or, if you'd rather - my EQ Troll wields a 2 handed hammer of trollish make - it was originally a dwarven mining sledge, and has since been claimed and troll'ed up - beads, feathers, rat skulls, etc hanging off it.  

If you're interested.


----------



## Raduin711

Tetsubo said:
			
		

> Can you give me further details? Size? One-handed or two-handed? Ethnic flavor? Realistic or pure fantasy?




savage-looking, one-handed, exotic looking... medium size, pure fantasy. =]


----------



## Tetsubo

Elven Katana...

	Yet another Elven-Japanese fusion design.


----------



## Targeteron

Tetsubo, love your work For some reason i especially like all your "dwarf" themed weapons. Alot.  They gave me some great insirations for magical/unusual weapons for my players. i love it when i can show them a picture. Now i only need to convince someone to actually use doubleweapons or polearms...  Keep it up!


----------



## Tetsubo

Targeteron said:
			
		

> Tetsubo, love your work. For some reason i especially like all your "dwarf" themed weapons. Alot.  They gave me some great insirations for magical/unusual weapons for my players. i love it when i can show them a picture. Now i only need to convince someone to actually use doubleweapons or polearms...  Keep it up!




Thank you Targeteron.  

As for convincing players to use a double weapon or polearm... try selling the versatility angle. Many of my double weapons have different ends to give the user more options in combat. that's why I sketch them that way at least.


----------



## Tetsubo

Troll's Warhammer...

Here you go dead_radish...


----------



## dead_radish

Thanks, Tetsubo!  That's awesome.    Now to convince someone to draw the character.  

You'd think with an art degree I'd have some skills in drawing, but....

And polearms are an easier sell than doubles, usually, but a bludgeon/slashing weapon can be nice.    Also, to get polearm lovin', take a look at a couple feats from netbooks and the like - they can make stuff fun.  There's also a psionic feat - Stand Still - that's nasty with a polearm.


----------



## Tetsubo

Orc Gutblade...

 Inspired by a cane knife:

http://www.ralphmartindale.co.uk/ralphmartindale/gifs/prod-images/1062-01.gif

    This weapon has a partial tang, it would end just below the third rivet on the shaft. The hole in the blade just above the wood shaft is for storage, allowing the item to hang on a wall.


----------



## Ferret

Way cool. I like the hook on end too.


I've had an idea, a metal cane with tiny little blades that can off of it, like feathers.


----------



## Tetsubo

Dwarven Combat Spade...

    I had a request for a shovel that had been modified into a weapon. After thinking about it for quite some time I just wasn't inspired. I've seen such weapons in movies and in games before. Then I saw this:

http://store.emerysgarden.com/tlp15.html

    It's a Japanese gardening knife. I increased the size and gave it a full length shaft. I imagine it as the sort of weapon that would evolve from a Dwarven school of martial arts.


----------



## Tetsubo

Here you go Raduin711....

How did I do? The grip is antler.


----------



## Targeteron

Hehe i like the combat spade. Now i will HAVE to put in a crazed dwarfen or gnomish miner somewhere wich will dualwide a combat spade and combat crowbar *G* Unusual weapons like this make my day. The Obsidian sword looks really good, i can just imagine a Druid using it in combat.

Since one of your imho best weapons was the fiendish spear, i would love to see some more "fiendish" weapons. I would also like to see what you can come up with when i throw out the words "Bone" "Club" "Blooddrinking"


----------



## Tetsubo

Elven Knife...


----------



## Ferret

Cool, thats the kind of gut-you-and-inspect-their-insides-_here_-whilst-they-stay-over-_there_ knife.


----------



## Cecil

I'm hosting Tetsubo's sketches on my site for a short bit (and will maintain all of them in files--just not sure I can keep them up on my site for long).

Warning:  downloading all the files at once is an 18 MB zipped file.

http://www.ankaredale.com/downloads/downloads.html

I'm also working on a project to turn a good number of the files into images usable in Dundjinni.  If you'd like to help out, drop me a note.

solomonc@cmtc-is.com


----------



## Tetsubo

Cecil said:
			
		

> I'm hosting Tetsubo's sketches on my site for a short bit (and will maintain all of them in files--just not sure I can keep them up on my site for long).
> 
> Warning:  downloading all the files at once is an 18 MB zipped file.
> 
> http://www.ankaredale.com/downloads/downloads.html
> 
> I'm also working on a project to turn a good number of the files into images usable in Dundjinni.  If you'd like to help out, drop me a note.
> 
> solomonc@cmtc-is.com




Thank you Cecil.


----------



## Cecil

I think you have the thanks going the wrong way.    

In any case, I envision seeing "Tetsubo's armory" in my campaign someday.  Or perhaps it's an old dungeon with weapons lying all over the place.

(These renderings are not mine--they're from r-kelleg --some of mine will be up after this weekend--but it's what we have so far)


----------



## Targeteron

These renderings are quiet amazing! It is wonderfull to see these already imaginative 2d drawings be transformed into a 3d rendering. Please keep on posting them, they are great.


----------



## Ferret

They look quite amazing!


----------



## Tetsubo

Dragon Wing Staff...


----------



## Tetsubo

Knuckle Blade...

	This is either a push dagger on steroids or a really short katar. The original sketch is scaled to fit my hand in a 1:1 ratio. Inspired by the curve of a woman's upper lip.


----------



## Ferret

Odd lip.


----------



## Raduin711

Tetsubo said:
			
		

> Here you go Raduin711....
> 
> How did I do? The grip is antler.




oooooooOOOOOooooooh.


----------



## Tetsubo

Mountain Claws...


----------



## Tetsubo

Double Halberd...

    A friend requested a Double Halberd for a gaming write-up he's doing.


----------



## Cecil

I now have the skills and tools to continue more of the weapons project for Dundjinni on my own.  Tetsubo, you have provided a wonderful start for our images--we could not do it without you!  

I probably won't post each and every result here--but will ensure that it is available and that Tetsubo receives copies of everything made (probably in batches of 25+)

I envision writing up an item card, complete with the image of the weapon, that matches the weapon seen on the map.  Anybody interested in helping write up stats?

EDIT:  This is Tetsubo's hammer01.  Others to follow as time allows.


----------



## Tetsubo

Hurlbat...

    The hurlbat is a real world European throwing weapon. Designed so that when thrown it would stick into a target no matter what part of it scored a hit. In this respect is was quite like a super-sized shuriken or an African hunga-munga.
    While the hurlbat is a real weapon I've always thought it would look perfectly natural in the hand of a Dwarf. I can see one stuck into a mine support beam in the event of a goblin attack. Or imagine this... a company of Dwarven cavalry, resplendent in their shining armour, mounted on War Boars decked out in barding, charging across a battlefield towards the enemy line. Just as the are about to clash each cavalryman lets lose with a Dwarven hurlbat at the opposing force. Now that is what I call a shock troop!


----------



## Tetsubo

Eveningstar Hurlbat...

This one is a semi-symmetrical design.


----------



## Ferret

Neat, imagine facing that!

On the subject of thrown weapons, have you got any pictures of the african throwing knives? They look amzingly cool.


----------



## DMAC

This came out of a very strange discussion.  Behold the mighty Flamingo Blade:


----------



## Tetsubo

DMAC said:
			
		

> This came out of a very strange discussion.  Behold the mighty Flamingo Blade:




Cool.  

And well executed. I drew an axe once. I was very happy with it. My fiance took one look at it and says, "It's a flamingo." Kind of took the wind out of my sails.


----------



## Tetsubo

Dwarven Great Axe...


----------



## Ferret

Great axe Tetsubo!  

Any chance of a Bastard sword, nothing fancy, no flames or spikes. Maybe like a serif (??) at an angle on the crossguard pointing inwards. The handle could be wrapped in leather.

Overall I would like it to be sword that doesn't stand out, but is still unique.


----------



## Tetsubo

Ferret said:
			
		

> Great axe Tetsubo!
> 
> Any chance of a Bastard sword, nothing fancy, no flames or spikes. Maybe like a serif (??) at an angle on the crossguard pointing inwards. The handle could be wrapped in leather.
> 
> Overall I would like it to be sword that doesn't stand out, but is still unique.




Thank you. 

I'm blanking on what a serif is. Can you point me to an example?


----------



## Tetsubo

Combat Hook...

    Just a quick idea I had a work the other day.


----------



## Cecil

Thought you might like to see this one.  I'm rather pleased with how it turned out.  Tetsubo, thanks for giving me such fine material to work with!


----------



## JimAde

Sweet maracas, this stuff is nice!  


If you're still taking requests/inspiration, I have this from my campaign:

Paired short swords, the pommel is worked into horse-head shapes, the blade is single-edged and slightly curved (wakizashi-like?) and comes to a stabbing point.  

One blade delivers sonic damage on a crit, the other electricity (called thunder and lightning, obviously).
Great work here!


----------



## ragboy

Tetsubo said:
			
		

> Double Dagger ....
> 
> Double edged, double pointed and all business.




Cool dagger! Have a "double sheath" to go with it? : - ) Excellent work throughout this threat Tetsubo. Very inspiring.


----------



## Tetsubo

Thank you both ragboy and  JimAde.

JimAde, I'm a bit weak on animal shapes. But if I feel up to the task I may give it a try. Just don't hold your breath. 

And thank you again Cecil, a lovely render.


----------



## Ferret

Serifs are the little points on things like "T's" when the font is Times New Roman


----------



## Tetsubo

Double Scythe...

    Because a single scythe in combat isn't silly enough...


----------



## FoxWander

I started working my way thru this thread last week, and I just have to say- great work, Tetsubo! You've designed quite an interesting armory here. In fact, you've rekindled my interest in sketching weapons which I used to do quite alot. My interest was especially piqued way back mid-thread when a 'combat crowbar' was requested. The dwarven rogue I played while stationed in Korea decided upon the crowbar as his weapon of choice and I drew a more combat oriented version of one. I lost the original pic, but I recreated this week (along with a few other character inspired weapons). I've attached a collection of these. Enjoy, and let me know what you think.


----------



## Tetsubo

FoxWander said:
			
		

> I started working my way thru this thread last week, and I just have to say- great work, Tetsubo! You've designed quite an interesting armory here. In fact, you've rekindled my interest in sketching weapons which I used to do quite alot. My interest was especially piqued way back mid-thread when a 'combat crowbar' was requested. The dwarven rogue I played while stationed in Korea decided upon the crowbar as his weapon of choice and I drew a more combat oriented version of one. I lost the original pic, but I recreated this week (along with a few other character inspired weapons). I've attached a collection of these. Enjoy, and let me know what you think.




Very cool sketches  FoxWander, well done! I like having a chance to see another person's idea of what a "combat crowbar" would look like. 

I'm honored that my work may have rekindled a creative spark. 

Feel free to share more if you'd like. I can also recommend two newsgroups if you are interested in a wider audience.


----------



## edventure

*A humble request*

My Psychic Warrior/Rogue is currently running through the Underdark in the City of the Spider Queen campaign and has taken up a fallen enemy Drows +1 double bladed sword.  

If you are so inspired I'd appreciate a sketch of what that might look like.  I'll leave all design options in your capable hands.  Please keep in mind though that the Drow worshipped the spider god Loth so there should be a bit of spider and/or web influence in it.

Thanks


----------



## Tetsubo

Dragon Paw Flail...

	Recently I posted a Double Scythe. Someone jokingly commented that I was headed down the path towards sword-chuks. Which are blatantly silly. But it got me thinking about how to combine a blade with chain into a functional weapon. A single or double edged blade wouldn't strike the target a good deal of the time due to rotation. So I thought that a four bladed design might work. The blade cross-section would be a +. So here you have the Dragon Paw Flail...


----------



## Ferret

Awesome, but go on, draw some sword chucks. Go on!


----------



## Tetsubo

Ferret said:
			
		

> Awesome, but go on, draw some sword chucks. Go on!




I think sword-chucks might be too silly even for me.


----------



## Tetsubo

Hand-and-a-half Sword...

Here you go Ferret. I know it's not quite what you requested but its what came out when I did the sketch. It's kind of a Norse design.


----------



## Ferret

Cool. Thanks. I probably won't use it though, like you said it isn't what I requested.

Thats ok, I know that you can't/write without the right inspiration.


----------



## Targeteron

I love that sword tetsubo. *sigh* your weapons are so wonderfull i wish i could let my players find all of them


----------



## Tetsubo

Targeteron said:
			
		

> I love that sword tetsubo. *sigh* your weapons are so wonderfull i wish i could let my players find all of them




Thank you  Targeteron, I appreciate the compliment. 

Heck, even my players don't find ALL of them.  But I do use my own sketches as illustrations in my campaign. It's handy having the sketches around when I need them.


----------



## Targeteron

personally i rework them a bit to have better contrast and use them as illustrations on item cards. Makes the bookeeping easier.


----------



## Tetsubo

Drow Double Sword...

    Filling a request. The center grip is two slabs of bone with a scrimshaw web motif.


----------



## Tetsubo

Vocan Stonecleaver's Waraxe...

    An illustration for a gaming character.

    The gaming stats for the item are: +1 Shocking Burst Dwarven Waraxe.


----------



## Knightfall

Hey, Tesubo! How's it going, man? I see you're still hard at work on this thread. I really like the drow double sword.

That brings me to my requests. I've recently been revising some old 2E weapons to 3rd Edition stats. Some of them are my own creations, while others are some of the Asian-styled weapons that didn't make it into the new Oriental Adventures hardcover. I'm interested in getting image done for the following weapons. (Take your time, of course.)

*Kiseru (iron pipe)* - I don't have the old 2E OA so I'm assuming this is a iron smoking pipe. Weight - 1/2 lb.

*Kumade (climbing rake)* - This one is a double weapon. Bludgeoning or slashing weapon. Weight - 3 lbs.

*Daikyu bow and arrows* - This is described as the Samurai's bow. Bow Weight - 3 lbs. Arrow Weight - 1 lb.

*Tetsubo* - You know what this is.  The one in my campaign is strickly a bludgeoning weapon. Weight - 10 lbs.

*Dragonfly sword* - Similar in design to the butterfly sword describe in OA. However, it is twice the size and not as wide a blade. Strickly a slashing weapon. Weight - 4 lbs.

*Tri-dance* - This is a one-handed, bladed melee weapon. It has a crescent moon-shape with a third blade extending up between the two outer blades. The weapon is worn the same as you would a nekode with the blades protruding outwards for maximum slashing damage. The weapon is actually strapped to the hand so it is impossible to be disarmed unless someone cuts your hand off.  Tri-dances are often weilded on both hands and rumors abound that aquatic races have created something similar for the feet as well. Weight - 4 lbs.

*Bakahatsu-gama* - Image you took a light flail, cut the haft in half, and attached a long chain to the end of the haft. Then you would double the length of the chain holding the flail head to the haft's top. Finally you would attach the bladed side of a kusari-gama on to the other end of the long chain. That is a bakahatsu-gama. Bludgeoning or slashing damage. Weight - 6 lbs.

*Nogasi (korobokuru hammer)* - This racial hammer is to the korobokuru what the urgrosh is to the dwarves of western culture. A nogasi is a double weapon that inflicts bludgeoning or piercing damage. The nogasi has a hammer on one end and a spear on the other end. It isn't as heavy a weapon as the urgrosh only weighing 6 lbs.

*Tai-sun* - The reason I like  the drow double sword, is that is reminds me of the Tai-sun. The main difference is that the blades face the same direction and are joined in the middle. Simply think of the special klingon weapons from Star Trek, but then imagine that a race of asian-dwelling blue-skinned elves improved on the design. The blades should be longer but not as wide as the klingon weapon. More graceful looking. This is strickly a slashing weapon. Weight - 7 lbs.


----------



## edventure

Tetsubo said:
			
		

> Drow Double Sword...
> 
> Filling a request. The center grip is two slabs of bone with a scrimshaw web motif.





Beautiful and deadly.  Just what I'd expect from a Drow weapon.

Thank you very much!


----------



## dokuro

I made this scythe for a character i owned in a few games.... it was going to be the best artifact in the world 2 bad we had to quit that game.... hehe I was trying to paint it but I don't seem to have the time to finish it so there is one with me and the scythe... fear the end of all things fear Dae Morsul the keeper of Morier's Scythe


----------



## Tetsubo

dokuro said:
			
		

> I made this scythe for a character i owned in a few games.... it was going to be the best artifact in the world 2 bad we had to quit that game.... hehe I was trying to paint it but I don't seem to have the time to finish it so there is one with me and the scythe... fear the end of all things fear Dae Morsul the keeper of Morier's Scythe




Interesting. I like the wrapping job. It kind of looks like the Grateful Undead.


----------



## Tetsubo

edventure said:
			
		

> Beautiful and deadly.  Just what I'd expect from a Drow weapon.
> 
> Thank you very much!




Most welcome edventure.


----------



## Tetsubo

Knightfall1972 said:
			
		

> Hey, Tesubo! How's it going, man? I see you're still hard at work on this thread. I really like the drow double sword.
> 
> That brings me to my requests. I've recently been revising some old 2E weapons to 3rd Edition stats. Some of them are my own creations, while others are some of the Asian-styled weapons that didn't make it into the new Oriental Adventures hardcover. I'm interested in getting image done for the following weapons. (Take your time, of course.)
> 
> *Kiseru (iron pipe)* - I don't have the old 2E OA so I'm assuming this is a iron smoking pipe. Weight - 1/2 lb.
> 
> *Kumade (climbing rake)* - This one is a double weapon. Bludgeoning or slashing weapon. Weight - 3 lbs.
> 
> *Daikyu bow and arrows* - This is described as the Samurai's bow. Bow Weight - 3 lbs. Arrow Weight - 1 lb.
> 
> *Tetsubo* - You know what this is.  The one in my campaign is strickly a bludgeoning weapon. Weight - 10 lbs.
> 
> *Dragonfly sword* - Similar in design to the butterfly sword describe in OA. However, it is twice the size and not as wide a blade. Strickly a slashing weapon. Weight - 4 lbs.
> 
> *Tri-dance* - This is a one-handed, bladed melee weapon. It has a crescent moon-shape with a third blade extending up between the two outer blades. The weapon is worn the same as you would a nekode with the blades protruding outwards for maximum slashing damage. The weapon is actually strapped to the hand so it is impossible to be disarmed unless someone cuts your hand off.  Tri-dances are often weilded on both hands and rumors abound that aquatic races have created something similar for the feet as well. Weight - 4 lbs.
> 
> *Bakahatsu-gama* - Image you took a light flail, cut the haft in half, and attached a long chain to the end of the haft. Then you would double the length of the chain holding the flail head to the haft's top. Finally you would attach the bladed side of a kusari-gama on to the other end of the long chain. That is a bakahatsu-gama. Bludgeoning or slashing damage. Weight - 6 lbs.
> 
> *Nogasi (korobokuru hammer)* - This racial hammer is to the korobokuru what the urgrosh is to the dwarves of western culture. A nogasi is a double weapon that inflicts bludgeoning or piercing damage. The nogasi has a hammer on one end and a spear on the other end. It isn't as heavy a weapon as the urgrosh only weighing 6 lbs.
> 
> *Tai-sun* - The reason I like  the drow double sword, is that is reminds me of the Tai-sun. The main difference is that the blades face the same direction and are joined in the middle. Simply think of the special klingon weapons from Star Trek, but then imagine that a race of asian-dwelling blue-skinned elves improved on the design. The blades should be longer but not as wide as the klingon weapon. More graceful looking. This is strickly a slashing weapon. Weight - 7 lbs.





Email me at home tetsubo@comcast.net


----------



## Tetsubo

Korobokuru Battlestaff...

"Nogasi (korobokuru hammer) - This racial hammer is to the korobokuru what the urgrosh is to the dwarves of western culture. A nogasi is a double weapon that inflicts bludgeoning or piercing damage. The nogasi has a hammer on one end and a spear on the other end. It isn't as heavy a weapon as the urgrosh only weighing 6 lbs."

    To keep the weight down I would consider the following: the weapon is around 48" - 54" long, the shaft is tubular steel and the two "spheres" and the fluted section of the head are hollow. That might keep the weight down to six pounds. But a hammer type weapon could weigh more and not be unwieldy.


----------



## Knightfall

Tetsubo said:
			
		

> Korobokuru Battlestaff...
> 
> To keep the weight down I would consider the following: the weapon is around 48" - 54" long, the shaft is tubular steel and the two "spheres" and the fluted section of the head are hollow. That might keep the weight down to six pounds. But a hammer type weapon could weigh more and not be unwieldy.




Awsome job Tetsubo! I love it!

Thanks,

KF72

p.s. How much would you suggest for the weapon's weight? I'm flexible about it.


----------



## Tetsubo

Knightfall1972 said:
			
		

> Awsome job Tetsubo! I love it!
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> KF72
> 
> p.s. How much would you suggest for the weapon's weight? I'm flexible about it.




Glad you like it.

I think you could pull it off in the 8 - 10 pound range. Less if you made it out of mithril or some other special material.


----------



## Tetsubo

Dragonfly Sword...

    Sort of a bigger brother to the classic Butterfly Knife from China.

Example of the classic Butterfly Knife:

http://www.practice-swords.com/images/products/2067-gt.jpg


----------



## grymm

I really dig all the weapons you have drawn so far and I figured if there ever was someone to help me out on this, it may be Tetsubo.  Just some help with a weapon I have in mind.  Let me do a character description first.

Kren is a 17yr old fighter.  He stands about 6' and weighs in at 175lb.  He was sold into slavery at 12 and fought in pit fights the past 3 years of his life.  In one battle he won his current weapon off of a hill giant using it as a toothpick.  It's a 2 Bladed sword.  I figure the hilt would be 18inches and both blades would be 30inches each.  I agree with you that the one in the Players Handbook doesn't look too functional and the ones I have seen you draw so far seem to be not the style I was looking for.  I did see a couple of your designs that struck my fancy on your normal swords.  I definitely liked the axiomatic sword and the great sword.  I was toying with the idea of mirroring them.

The way I see it would be like I said the blades would be 30inches and the hilt is 18inches.  I was thinking the blades would get wider closer to the hilt.  The normal width of the blade would be about 3 inches and would widen to about maybe 4-5 inches.  The handle itself would be 2inches in diameter.  When I picture the character wielding it, it would be very streamlined with no curves. 

Sorry if I am sounding like a pain.  I have this vision in my head with no artistic ability whatsoever.  Hope you can give me a hand.  Thanks in advance, Tetsubo.


----------



## Tetsubo

Kren's Double Sword...

    The scale on this sketch is one square = 1".


----------



## Knightfall

Tetsubo said:
			
		

> Dragonfly Sword...
> 
> Sort of a bigger brother to the classic Butterfly Knife from China.
> 
> Example of the classic Butterfly Knife:
> 
> http://www.practice-swords.com/images/products/2067-gt.jpg




Exactly how I had envisoned it. Thanks again T.

KF72


----------



## Tetsubo

Tiger Claw Axe...


----------



## Goobermunch

DMAC said:
			
		

> This came out of a very strange discussion.  Behold the mighty Flamingo Blade:




I see the Imperial Guard of the Flamingo Throne armed with these blades.  Raised from birth as relentless warriors of the divine bird, they are demons in combat.  Combining monastic training, martial prowess, and mental discipline, the Flamingo Guard may treat the Flamingo Blade as a monk weapon for the purposes of their flurry of blows attack.  Flamingo Guards may multiclass freely between monk and either fighter or psychic warrior.

The Flamingo Guard begin combat in a distinctive one legged stance.  Foes often mistakenly assume that the Guardsmen will be easy pickings for a bull-rush or trip attack.  Many the non-believer has been surprised by a viscious flying slash attack in response to an attempted trip.

--G


----------



## Tetsubo

Goobermunch said:
			
		

> I see the Imperial Guard of the Flamingo Throne armed with these blades.  Raised from birth as relentless warriors of the divine bird, they are demons in combat.  Combining monastic training, martial prowess, and mental discipline, the Flamingo Guard may treat the Flamingo Blade as a monk weapon for the purposes of their flurry of blows attack.  Flamingo Guards may multiclass freely between monk and either fighter or psychic warrior.
> 
> The Flamingo Guard begin combat in a distinctive one legged stance.  Foes often mistakenly assume that the Guardsmen will be easy pickings for a bull-rush or trip attack.  Many the non-believer has been surprised by a viscious flying slash attack in response to an attempted trip.
> 
> --G




Well done  Goobermunch!


----------



## Goobermunch

I've also got a request, but first some backstory.  My grandfather spent a lot of time in the Samoan Islands.  He brough back a trio of tribal weapons for my dad.  The coolest of those was a Samoan Spear.  It's got a very short haft, maybe 24-30" and tri-lateral symmetry when viewed top down.  Each edge has a row of viscious barbs in a pattern that looks like \|/ (though the angle between the vertical barb and the other two barbs is closer to 60 degrees).

I was hoping you might be able to do something like that with a more modern feel.

The next weapon is a little less fleshed out.  I'm playing a Dathomiri Force Adept in a Star Wars Campaign.  One of my weapons is a short sword that was carved from the femur of a Rancor.  I really like the style of sword95 and FoxWander's Cutter from p. 18.  I'd love to see what you could do with it.

--G


----------



## dead_radish

Once again, excellent stuff, Tetsubo.  I really like the last two - that double sword is something I'd actually be afraid of if it came barrelling down at me, and I've yoinked the Tiger Claw for a character I'm creating currently.  

The thing that really frightens me is that I check on Saturday, go home for a day, and come back, and there's 3 new drawings.   Well done!


----------



## grymm

Tetsubo said:
			
		

> Kren's Double Sword...
> 
> The scale on this sketch is one square = 1".





Thanks alot.  This looks exactly like what I had in mind.  Great job.  Definitely.  Without question.  Phenomenal.  Extraordinary.    

I have a few more ideas for more stuff if you are up for it.


----------



## Tetsubo

grymm said:
			
		

> Thanks alot.  This looks exactly like what I had in mind.  Great job.  Definitely.  Without question.  Phenomenal.  Extraordinary.
> 
> I have a few more ideas for more stuff if you are up for it.




I'm glad that you like it. 

If you can provide as much detail as the first request I'll take them into consideration. I just can't promise same day service again.


----------



## Tetsubo

Here you go Knightfall...


----------



## Knightfall

Tetsubo said:
			
		

> Here you go Knightfall...




Awsome! Another great weapon brought to life.

Thanks man!

KF72


----------



## Tetsubo

Simple Two-Handed Sword...

    I was trying for a stripped down, very basic design here. I like the sketch but I think I failed in achieving my goal. I will have to try again. I may well end up with a very Asian look.


----------



## Tetsubo

Knightfall1972 said:
			
		

> Awsome! Another great weapon brought to life.
> 
> Thanks man!
> 
> KF72




I actually have an idea for a larger version that I might get around too...


----------



## Tetsubo

Falling Mountain Sword...

    This design is all about great sweeping arcs of bloody death. Nothing subtle, just cleaving your opponents in two. There is an obvious anime influence here. But I tried to keep it in control and not have the thing look like something out of Final fantasy.

    In D&D 3.5 terms I think it should be an Exotic Two-handed Weapon, 3d6, x3 for Criticals. I might also add in a minimum Strength requirement of 15 or so.


----------



## Dire Lemming

Hi is that a single bladed sword or is it just the angle?  I'd think that cutting swaths would be better done with a double edged sword.  Amazing weapon art here by the way, keep it up.


----------



## Tetsubo

Dire Lemming said:
			
		

> Hi is that a single bladed sword or is it just the angle?  I'd think that cutting swaths would be better done with a double edged sword.  Amazing weapon art here by the way, keep it up.




It is a single edge. With a weapon this heavy the recovery time would be quite slow. If you miss, it would just be easier to spin and take a second shot. 

Thank you.


----------



## Dire Lemming

Tetsubo said:
			
		

> It is a single edge. With a weapon this heavy the recovery time would be quite slow. If you miss, it would just be easier to spin and take a second shot.
> 
> Thank you.





Ahhh, ok.  Could you make a Gatling Crossbow?


----------



## orbitalfreak

Howdy there!  I think I'll forego the praise comments, but don't think you don't deserve 'em .  I've been messing around with coloring a few more of these things, and I did one I really liked.  This is the knife from way back on the 5th post of this thread.

--Lotsa respect for ya, man.  These are great resources for any gamer, and great to look at for anyone else.


----------



## Tetsubo

orbitalfreak said:
			
		

> Howdy there!  I think I'll forego the praise comments, but don't think you don't deserve 'em .  I've been messing around with coloring a few more of these things, and I did one I really liked.  This is the knife from way back on the 5th post of this thread.
> 
> --Lotsa respect for ya, man.  These are great resources for any gamer, and great to look at for anyone else.




Excellent work orbitalfreak! Thank you.  

And thank you for the compliment as well.


----------



## Dire Lemming

orbitalfreak said:
			
		

> Howdy there!  I think I'll forego the praise comments, but don't think you don't deserve 'em .  I've been messing around with coloring a few more of these things, and I did one I really liked.  This is the knife from way back on the 5th post of this thread.
> 
> --Lotsa respect for ya, man.  These are great resources for any gamer, and great to look at for anyone else.




Wow, that's a really nice job.   

Just to clarify on my request Tetsubo, I was thinking of something sort of like a roman scorpion except that it would shoot crossbow bolts instead of ballista bolts.  It should be portable by a single person (maybe 40-50 pounds) but you would need to set it up to use it.  Maybe it should have 2 bows so that while one is firing the other can be resetting.  It should have a big crank on either side so that it can be operated by to people.  I guess it would make sense for it to have a Dwarven or Gnomish look to it but feel free to do something else if you feel like it.


----------



## Tetsubo

Minimalist Great Sword...

    Recently I posted a sketch of a simple two-handed sword. I was trying for a very clean, basic, absolutely spare design. I mentioned that I thought I had failed at achieving my goal. Well I think I may have succeeded with this sketch.
    This design is just the bare essentials of a great sword, blade and grip. Nothing added, nothing not needed. It did end up looking very Asian in style. But when you try for a minimalist look it is hard not to see that Asian influence.
    It occurred to me as I worked on this sketch in my head that I spend a lot of time contemplating weapons design theory. I wonder what a mental health professional would say...


----------



## Tetsubo

orbitalfreak said:
			
		

> Howdy there!  I think I'll forego the praise comments, but don't think you don't deserve 'em .  I've been messing around with coloring a few more of these things, and I did one I really liked.  This is the knife from way back on the 5th post of this thread.
> 
> --Lotsa respect for ya, man.  These are great resources for any gamer, and great to look at for anyone else.




orbitalfreak, what are you using for coloring? I really like the metal shading/highlighting.


----------



## orbitalfreak

Tetsubo said:
			
		

> orbitalfreak, what are you using for coloring? I really like the metal shading/highlighting.



Photoshop. Here's the process that I used for this picture, and one that I think I'll use from now on, since the results are pleasing to me (and others! woot )

1) Image -> Adjustments -> Levels.... Mess around with the sliders at the bottom to get rid of most of the grid lines. Go in with a white color brush and paint over any lines that remain that I want to erase.

2) Make a bunch of new layers, labeled by part of the weapon. For this piece, I did:
a) Pommel
b) Handle
c) Studs (in the handle)
d) Crossguard
e-g) Three gems, each one separate
h) Sharp edge of the blade (light area)
i) Body of the blade (dark area)

3) Pick a layer, say "pommel," and a color (i use the Swatches in Photoshop, the continuous palette gives me trouble due to color-blindness), then paint a blob on that layer to cover the piece. This makes a layer with color on a certain area, without touching the background outline of the piece. In the Layers navigation pane, switch Opacity to 50% or so to see the outline behind the paint. Touch up with an eraser tool, using the now-visible lines for a guide (brush style eraser, not the pencil or block). Repeat with each piece you want to do.

Helpful hint: Doing things like the gems, where they overlap the Blade Body, it helps to turn off visibility of layers to make sure colors won't overlap later.

4) After coloring all the layers you want, make sure they are all at 100% opacity, and set their "Blend Style" to "Multiply" in the Layers pane. Then select all the colored layers, and merge them, so you end up with a full colored piece, and the outline as well (2 separate layers).

5) Grab the Dodge tool, set to highlights, set Exposure to around 3%-5%, and pick a brush; I prefer the ones with softer edges, it gives a more continuous and flowing look to the highlights. Pick a direction for the light to come from; I usually use top-left corner or so. Start playing around with the Dodge brush until you get the results you want. I suggest moving the brush in a full, filled-in circle pattern, lowering the radius of the circle each pass, to give a barely-there look at the edges of the highlight and a bright spot at the center of the highlight. Not very complicated, just swish the brush around till you get what looks right.

6) Look for areas that are in shadow. Bottom of the pommel, handle, and crossguard, and some curves here and there. Use the Burn tool, I usually keep it set to highlights, the other settings get too dark for me. Also, again use about 3%-5% exposure. Grab a brush and Burn in the shadowed areas till it looks right; just like the Dodge tool from step 5.

For this piece, I also used the Burn tool to shade in some fingers at the bottom of the handle, going up vertically, and a little bit up top where the palm and thumb would be. I pictured myself holding the weapon, and Burned a little where flesh met wood; this gives what I think looks like an oil-stained appearance collected from use. Inspired by the dark spot on my door where I grab it to close it all the time .

7) After all the highlighting/shading is done, make sure the colored-and-highlighted layer is set to "Multiply," then do Layer -> Flatten Image, to give a single layer to the piece, and save.

Total time for the Knife was about 2½ hours, counting goofing off and experimenting with different tool settings.

[edit]
Colors: 
Pommel and Crossguard -- Medium Warm Brown
Handle -- Light warm brown
Gems -- some random green, pure blue, pure red.
Blade back -- 40% grey
Blade edge -- 20% grey

I use a 19 pixel default brush for most of the work, switching to 9, 5, 3 for the smaller details.  And lots and lots of Undo/Redo action.
[/edit]


----------



## orbitalfreak

And here's another one I did. This crescent just screamed "Moon" to me, so I attacked it with a Stellar/Solar theme. The main haft is some wierd color that I'm indifferent to... was trying for something, but forgot what halfway through, hehe. The balls and nubs follow a Twilight -> Dusk -> Midday color shceme as you move down. The rings are alternating silver/gold for the Moon and Sun, with the moon taking precedence, evidenced by it being the color of the endcap, and having more silver than gold.

Layers used:
Haft, all the balls and nubs, outer blade, inner blade, rings, rivets. Fairly few, considering how I was going to do a separate layer for each division of the staff and individual balls and rings.

Little tidbit on the balls.  I couldn't get the lines to disappear inside of them, and didn't want to just white out the insides, since I wanted to keep some sort of texture there.  Instead, I used the Blur tool and smudged the lines out of existance, and things worked out pretty well.  1¼ hours.


----------



## Tetsubo

orbitalfreak said:
			
		

> And here's another one I did. This crescent just screamed "Moon" to me, so I attacked it with a Stellar/Solar theme. The main haft is some wierd color that I'm indifferent to... was trying for something, but forgot what halfway through, hehe. The balls and nubs follow a Twilight -> Dusk -> Midday color shceme as you move down. The rings are alternating silver/gold for the Moon and Sun, with the moon taking precedence, evidenced by it being the color of the endcap, and having more silver than gold.
> 
> Layers used:
> Haft, all the balls and nubs, outer blade, inner blade, rings, rivets. Fairly few, considering how I was going to do a separate layer for each division of the staff and individual balls and rings.
> 
> Little tidbit on the balls.  I couldn't get the lines to disappear inside of them, and didn't want to just white out the insides, since I wanted to keep some sort of texture there.  Instead, I used the Blur tool and smudged the lines out of existance, and things worked out pretty well.  1¼ hours.




Another well done piece, my thanks. I also appreciate the breakdown of the coloring process. Knowing the artistsic process is always handy. Mine just involves a pencil, eraser and a pad...


----------



## Macbeth

Tetsubo, I just wanted to give you a big thanks. That nagamaki you did for BardStephenFox was for my PC. Awesome work! My PC received it last night, and it made a huge impression. Thanks.


----------



## Ferret

I really have to agree. I might say it to often but your work is underappreciated.


----------



## Tetsubo

Macbeth said:
			
		

> Tetsubo, I just wanted to give you a big thanks. That nagamaki you did for BardStephenFox was for my PC. Awesome work! My PC received it last night, and it made a huge impression. Thanks.




You are most welcome Macbeth. I'm glad that my sketch helped enhance your role-playing experience.


----------



## Tetsubo

Ferret said:
			
		

> I really have to agree. I might say it to often but your work is underappreciated.




Thank you Ferret. 

That might just sum up my life history...


----------



## orbitalfreak

The work is definitely appreciated, I just think that most don't get around to saying it .

If nothing else, it gives me a venue to waste time on Photoshop, lol. (keep it up)


----------



## Tetsubo

Dagger...


----------



## Tetsubo

Two-Handed Leaf Blade...


----------



## dead_radish

That leaf blade is *nice* - I really like that one especially.

Orbital - feel like taking a specific request - I've yoinked the Falling Mountain Sword for my character - if you wanted to color that one, I'd be quite happy.    Mine is going to be a magical weapon (+1 Raging Earth - +2d6 earth damage) if you're feeling experimental.

And Tetsubo, keep up the amazing work!


----------



## hafrogman

I agree, the leafblade is great.  Too good to resist in fact.  I hope you don't mind, but I took the liberty of modeling and rendering it, and I felt it turned out good enough to share.


----------



## Tetsubo

hafrogman said:
			
		

> I agree, the leafblade is great.  Too good to resist in fact.  I hope you don't mind, but I took the liberty of modeling and rendering it, and I felt it turned out good enough to share.




Well done hafrogman! My thanks.


----------



## orbitalfreak

dead_radish said:
			
		

> Orbital - feel like taking a specific request - I've yoinked the Falling Mountain Sword for my character - if you wanted to color that one, I'd be quite happy.  Mine is going to be a magical weapon (+1 Raging Earth - +2d6 earth damage) if you're feeling experimental.



Aye, here we go.  I was going for something that may be wielded by an orc, so a lesser quality metal than steel, so I gave it a coppery look.  It looks like a savage weapon, and Falling Mountain has an orcish ring to it, so that's what popped into my mind.  Hope ya like it!


----------



## Tetsubo

orbitalfreak said:
			
		

> Aye, here we go.  I was going for something that may be wielded by an orc, so a lesser quality metal than steel, so I gave it a coppery look.  It looks like a savage weapon, and Falling Mountain has an orcish ring to it, so that's what popped into my mind.  Hope ya like it!




Nice copper/bronze look. Well done.


----------



## Tetsubo

Divine Blossom...

	So I say to myself, "Why does a blade have to be in-line with the shaft?"


----------



## dead_radish

It does look excellent.  Thanks!  The coppery tone works great for an earth based weapon as well.


----------



## orbitalfreak

dead_radish said:
			
		

> It does look excellent.  Thanks!  The coppery tone works great for an earth based weapon as well.



 Thanks, it was a pleasure. 

Tetsubo - that Divine Blossom looks outstanding.  Very cool concept.


----------



## Tetsubo

Orcish Heavy Glaive...


----------



## Tetsubo

orbitalfreak said:
			
		

> Thanks, it was a pleasure.
> 
> Tetsubo - that Divine Blossom looks outstanding.  Very cool concept.




Thanks. I have an idea for a Sci-Fi version as well.


----------



## Avouz

Let me add to the accolades here. I've not posted to this thread before, but I've DL'd nearly every weapon in here. Great work.

I don't suppose I could submit my own humble request. My namesake character stole a katana/bastard sword from a group of githyanki. Think you could come up with a pic for it. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Tetsubo

Avouz said:
			
		

> Let me add to the accolades here. I've not posted to this thread before, but I've DL'd nearly every weapon in here. Great work.
> 
> I don't suppose I could submit my own humble request. My namesake character stole a katana/bastard sword from a group of githyanki. Think you could come up with a pic for it. Thanks in advance.




Thank you. 

Any further details? Slightly larger than a standard katana? Anything unusual about it? How much of a curve does it have? Slight or severe?


----------



## Tetsubo

grymm said:
			
		

> Thanks alot.  This looks exactly like what I had in mind.  Great job.  Definitely.  Without question.  Phenomenal.  Extraordinary.
> 
> I have a few more ideas for more stuff if you are up for it.




Someone  did a render of your sword...


----------



## Tetsubo

A render of the Dragonfly Sword...


----------



## Avouz

Tetsubo said:
			
		

> Thank you.
> 
> Any further details? Slightly larger than a standard katana? Anything unusual about it? How much of a curve does it have? Slight or severe?




I always envisioned it with a lot of sweeping curves around the hilt, sort of like the silver swords that githyanki use. The blade is pretty standard, slightly curved, single edged.

Sort of a cleaned up version of the sword held by the githyanki in this pic.  Not quite so rugged looking, I guess. http://www.wizards.com/dnd/images/MM35_gallery/MM35_PG128.jpg


----------



## Tetsubo

Avouz said:
			
		

> I always envisioned it with a lot of sweeping curves around the hilt, sort of like the silver swords that githyanki use. The blade is pretty standard, slightly curved, single edged.
> 
> Sort of a cleaned up version of the sword held by the githyanki in this pic.  Not quite so rugged looking, I guess. http://www.wizards.com/dnd/images/MM35_gallery/MM35_PG128.jpg




OK, I've saved the pic. Give me a bit to think about it.


----------



## Tetsubo

Infinity Arms Maelstrom Mark III...

    Infinity Arms is proud to introduce the newest version of their popular Maelstrom line of weapons, the Mark III! Only the bravest of warriors choose the Maelstrom as their weapon in the Arena. Voted The Most Brutal Weapon six years running, the Maelstrom is the champion of raw carnage!

    And this year Infinity Arms is happy to announce the inclusion of Desen Orbital Bearings into the finely crafted Maelstrom. Desen manufactures it's bearings to tolerances only measurable on the molecular level and with thermal capacities that will literally melt their competition. Simply the finest bearings in any Sector.

    So don't call down a storm upon your next opponent, call down a Maelstrom!

    Remember... Infinity Arms... Always Ready... Always Armed.


----------



## Knightfall

Tetsubo said:
			
		

> A render of the Dragonfly Sword...




SWEET!


----------



## Camarath

Tetsubo do you think you could do a lighter version of your Orcish Heavy Glaive?


----------



## Tetsubo

Camarath said:
			
		

> Tetsubo do you think you could do a lighter version of your Orcish Heavy Glaive?




How would the dimensions change? Thinner blade? Shorter? Thinner shaft? More of a tip hook or less?


----------



## Camarath

Tetsubo said:
			
		

> How would the dimensions change? Thinner blade? Shorter? Thinner shaft? More of a tip hook or less?



 I was thinking mainly about a thinner blade with perhaps slightly more gradual curves. But a slimmer tip with a seprate back hook/spike would also work well. Basicly a weapon with the same shape and lines but a feel more like your "Elven" weapons would be good. Thanks Tetsubo


----------



## Tetsubo

Camarath said:
			
		

> I was thinking mainly about a thinner blade with perhaps slightly more gradual curves. But a slimmer tip with a seprate back hook/spike would also work well. Basicly a weapon with the same shape and lines but a feel more like your "Elven" weapons would be good. Thanks Tetsubo




How is this Camarath?


----------



## Tetsubo

Avouz said:
			
		

> I always envisioned it with a lot of sweeping curves around the hilt, sort of like the silver swords that githyanki use. The blade is pretty standard, slightly curved, single edged.
> 
> Sort of a cleaned up version of the sword held by the githyanki in this pic.  Not quite so rugged looking, I guess. http://www.wizards.com/dnd/images/MM35_gallery/MM35_PG128.jpg




OK Avouz, here's my take on a Githyanki Katana. I had to make the curves a bit subtle to keep it within a vague definition of "katana". I still think it looks exotic enough to be a weapon that would be used by a Githyanki. I hope you can use it.


----------



## Camarath

Tetsubo said:
			
		

> How is this Camarath?



Very nice but could you make it without the foward sweep at the bottom of the blade perhaps another trip hook would work there. Thanks again


----------



## Avouz

Tetsubo said:
			
		

> OK Avouz, here's my take on a Githyanki Katana. I had to make the curves a bit subtle to keep it within a vague definition of "katana". I still think it looks exotic enough to be a weapon that would be used by a Githyanki. I hope you can use it.




Awesome work. I love it. Thanks a million, Tetsubo.


----------



## Crashinibon

*Another one!?! Greedy bugger arn't I?*

This might seem like a simple thing but perhaps a pole weapon with it's head modled after a crucifix? Something along the lines that a Paladin who's come into a good sum of gold might commision to be made by a skilled and religious blacksmith


----------



## Tetsubo

Pudao Sword...

	Filling a request for a Chinese Pudao polearm blade in sword form with a forward swept grip. The slabs on this grip would be ivory. The scale on this is one square = 1/2".


----------



## Tetsubo

Crashinibon said:
			
		

> This might seem like a simple thing but perhaps a pole weapon with it's head modled after a crucifix? Something along the lines that a Paladin who's come into a good sum of gold might commision to be made by a skilled and religious blacksmith




I will consider this idea. But real world holy symbols are a touchy subject. I will have to decide if I am comfortable with this design.


----------



## Crashinibon

Ah, I understand compleatly. In that case maybe one that works off of St. Cuthbert or Palor will be easier subjects to mold into the design


----------



## Tetsubo

African Spear...


----------



## Tetsubo

Knightfall1972 said:
			
		

> SWEET!




I have a couple of questions concerning your current requests. Could you email me at home? Thanks.


----------



## Tetsubo

Throwing Knife...


----------



## Tetsubo

Tiger Rake...

	This is a device to assist in climbing and scaling walls and such. It can also double as self-defense weapon. The sort of thing every Ninja wants under their Yule tree. The scale on this is one square = 1".


----------



## Ferret

Plus it doubles as a garden rake! Only £19.99! ($22-27!)

Very cool, I will be waiting this christmas to see if it comes.


----------



## Tetsubo

Five Peak Sword...


----------



## Crashinibon

Um..how would one weild that? The sword is most decidedly  a thing of beauty but I'm having trouble pictureing it's style in my head.


----------



## Tetsubo

Crashinibon said:
			
		

> Um..how would one weild that? The sword is most decidedly  a thing of beauty but I'm having trouble pictureing it's style in my head.




Think Klingon Batleth. Forward thrusts and sweeps with both hands, one on each grip. Two hands on a single grip and it functions like an exotic greatsword.


----------



## Ferret

Yup, I can see that, although maybe it's a little too thick and not wide enough? Maybe, though I definately see it being used, it is a good piece of art.


----------



## Tetsubo

Heavy Double Spear...


----------



## Tetsubo

Tri-dance...

For Knightfall.


----------



## Knightfall

Tetsubo said:
			
		

> Tri-dance...
> 
> For Knightfall.




Excellent. That's pretty much how I envisioned it.

Thanks T.

KF72


----------



## Tetsubo

Greatsword of Wounding...


----------



## Tetsubo

Dwarven Tunnel Blade...

	This is a design inspired by Dwarven Tunnel Fighters. I wanted something that could make a powerful thrust and still have a side-to-side attack mode. It would also be fairly hard to disarm a person using one.

	For the D&D players: Just imagine a Dwarven Paragon or Dwarven Defender armed with two of these. Just think of the look in the eye of the Goblin facing him...


----------



## Ferret

That is my friend, very, very well illustrated. But....

Its not just well drawn but it makes sense. Content and format.


----------



## Tetsubo

Ferret said:
			
		

> That is my friend, very, very well illustrated. But....
> 
> Its not just well drawn but it makes sense. Content and format.




Thank you. I am very happy with this sketch.


----------



## Ferret

Not just that piece but all of it is. 

Some art is badly done, but if you looked hard enough the idea is good, and sometimes the most stupid looking person/object can be draw very cooly.

Yuors usually has both covered.


----------



## Tetsubo

Tai-sun...

    Filling a request for Knightfall.


----------



## Tetsubo

Tri-Dance 2nd Version...


----------



## Nephos

Tetsubo said:
			
		

> Tri-Dance 2nd Version...




A masterwork of weaponry...I am envisioning a half-drow Invisible Blade emerging from the shadows with a pair of these to dispatch orcish scum...BRAVO!!!


----------



## Tetsubo

Nephos said:
			
		

> A masterwork of weaponry...I am envisioning a half-drow Invisible Blade emerging from the shadows with a pair of these to dispatch orcish scum...BRAVO!!!




Thank you Nephos. They would work well for an Invisible Blade wouldn't they?


----------



## Tetsubo

Ox Horn Knife...


----------



## John Q. Mayhem

Someone asked about a staff with a cross-like head? In the Iron Kingdoms, there's a weapon called the stave of authority used by clerics of Menoth that's basically a staff with a cross head. Tetsubo did a weapon that's very similar to it, except that Tetsubo's is a double weapon.


----------



## Tetsubo

Combat Hatchet...

	This is a utility style hatchet that can also function as a back-up weapon. Useful in camp and on camp intruders. Inspired by a rust stain on the laboratory floor at work.


----------



## Tetsubo

John Q. Mayhem said:
			
		

> Someone asked about a staff with a cross-like head? In the Iron Kingdoms, there's a weapon called the stave of authority used by clerics of Menoth that's basically a staff with a cross head. Tetsubo did a weapon that's very similar to it, except that Tetsubo's is a double weapon.




I haven't forgotten that request. 

I'm still playing with the idea in my head...


----------



## Arc

It really hasn't been said enough: Tetsubo, you rock.


----------



## Tetsubo

Cloudreaver Sword...


----------



## Tetsubo

Arc said:
			
		

> It really hasn't been said enough: Tetsubo, you rock.




Thank you Arc.


----------



## Tetsubo

I had a request for small scale weapons suitable for Halflings. In the D&D rules Halflings are considered expert "throwers". So I give you the Halfling Throwing 'Hand'...


----------



## HellHound

Tetsubo said:
			
		

> I had a request for small scale weapons suitable for Halflings. In the D&D rules Halflings are considered expert "throwers". So I give you the Halfling Throwing 'Hand'...




Nice. Very cool.


----------



## Tetsubo

Halfling 'Ankle' Sword...

I see this design as the Halfling answer to combating creatures much larger than themselves. The style would be fast, running attacks aimed at the lower limbs of an opponent. Once you get them on the ground, things are eye-to-eye...


----------



## Tetsubo

Armour-Piercing Axe...

With this design I am trying to maximize the axes energy into an armour piercing attack. All of that force focused onto one very small point. I imagine that it would work rather well.


----------



## Tetsubo

Halfling Grenadier's Staff...

Or as the Orcs call it, a Fling Stick. Inspired by the "scoop" used in Jai Lai the Halfling Grenadier's Staff allows a person of Small stature to throw an object farther than normal. Most useful when used with grenades or grenade-like weapons. I can see the Halfing Grenadiers Regiment motto, "Close Enough".


----------



## Ferret

I don't think I can go with the "It isn't said enough", that vein of praise is pretty much exasperated.

But still the last few hal_fling_ picture are really good, truely superb.

Could you try a similiar weapon to the halfling Grenadier's Staff? Like a glove with metal wire coming around the hand and out of the top so that round projectiles can be flung with it. I saw something like in a pdf about fighters but I can't forthe life of be now where....

Or the Sling shot from the Zelda games. If you have played them I'll describe them.


----------



## Tetsubo

Jeweled Spearhead...


----------



## Tetsubo

Ferret said:
			
		

> I don't think I can go with the "It isn't said enough", that vein of praise is pretty much exasperated.
> 
> But still the last few hal_fling_ picture are really good, truely superb.
> 
> Could you try a similiar weapon to the halfling Grenadier's Staff? Like a glove with metal wire coming around the hand and out of the top so that round projectiles can be flung with it. I saw something like in a pdf about fighters but I can't forthe life of be now where....
> 
> Or the Sling shot from the Zelda games. If you have played them I'll describe them.




Thank you.

I don't know if I'm inclined to recreate the Grenadier's Staff at the moment.

But I will entertain the idea of a slingshot. I haven't ever played a Zelda game however.


----------



## Ferret

Oopsy, I meant Hookshot.

It is basicly a Hook on a chain that shoots out, like this:


----------



## Thaniel

Still excellent work, Tetsubo.
Here's another request..
It's a halfling-sized spear, the head of which is made of 4 diametrically opposed blades, creating almost a tepee of blades on the top. It was something an old DM of mine envisioned, and I've worked it around in my head for years but couldn't ever think of a good way to do it. Maybe that brain of yours can wrap around it a bit.

Keep up the good work,
Thaniel


----------



## Ferret

Almost like a Snooker rest?


----------



## JimAde

Ferret said:
			
		

> Almost like a Snooker rest?



I don't know about that (never played Snooker) but it sounds like a 4-bladed broadhead hunting arrow to me (but bigger of course).


----------



## Tetsubo

Thaniel said:
			
		

> Still excellent work, Tetsubo.
> Here's another request..
> It's a halfling-sized spear, the head of which is made of 4 diametrically opposed blades, creating almost a tepee of blades on the top. It was something an old DM of mine envisioned, and I've worked it around in my head for years but couldn't ever think of a good way to do it. Maybe that brain of yours can wrap around it a bit.
> 
> Keep up the good work,
> Thaniel




Here you go...


----------



## Tetsubo

Filling a request. I see this item having a chain around 8' - 10' long. It would be good for tripping, disarming and striking at a distance.

I would use this in my campaign in place of the spiked chain. Which I put in the same class as the Dire Flail and the Mercurial Sword: silly. This weapon at least has some bearing in the real world. And I think it looks cool. 

I know it isn't *exactly* what you wanted Ferret. But it was inspired by your request. I couldn't see a way to make the Zelda weapon function in a fantasy setting without just saying "it's magic". And that feels like a cop-out to me.


----------



## Ferret

Thats very cool, I can just imagine one hand on the handle another about halfway up the chain swinging it arround at someone. Very cool.


----------



## Tetsubo

Double Scythe...

    When I posted my first Double Scythe in July someone suggested that I try a version with a more acute angle between the blades and shaft. After some thought I gave it a try. Here is the result...


----------



## Tetsubo

Double Sword...

	I see this as a "standard" double sword (or two-bladed sword). Sort of the "off the shelf" thing.


----------



## Tetsubo

Chakram...

	I haven't done a chakram sketch before. Mostly an excuse to play with my compass...  This is a 1:1 scale sketch.


----------



## Tetsubo

Gutting Knife...


----------



## Ferret

Yay! Very cool stuff. Does the Chakram bounce of walls?


----------



## Knight Otu

It's more likely that Tetsubo makes sword-chucks. 

 Tetsubo, just want to say that I love your work!


----------



## Tetsubo

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> It's more likely that Tetsubo makes sword-chucks.
> 
> Tetsubo, just want to say that I love your work!




No sword-chucks... 

Thank you Knight Otu.


----------



## dead_radish

Sword-chucks, yo!


----------



## Thaniel

Tetsubo said:
			
		

> Here you go...



 Very nice. Thanks


----------



## Tetsubo

Thaniel said:
			
		

> Very nice. Thanks




John Dunaj did a render...


----------



## Tetsubo

Mountain Staff...

	With this design I was trying for a weapon that would pack more punch than a wooden staff but not be as heavy as a tetsubo. This design would have steel "caps" that slip onto the ends of the wooden shaft. The diamond shaped studs add a bit of extra sting...


----------



## Ferret

Woo and Yay! This is really cool. I can't help thinking the ends are too thick but that just adds to the clobbering!


----------



## Tetsubo

Someone did a render for me...


----------



## Dederic

hello im new here so  i dont know if i can make a request.  but ill ask anyway.

could someone draw a picture of a "+1 Keen Falcion" it would be cool to have a picture that i could show.


----------



## Tetsubo

Full Moon...

    My take on the classic Chinese weapon.


----------



## Tetsubo

Dederic said:
			
		

> hello im new here so  i dont know if i can make a request.  but ill ask anyway.
> 
> could someone draw a picture of a "+1 Keen Falcion" it would be cool to have a picture that i could show.




Any other details?


----------



## Dederic

umm... no not really dont want to hinder your creative juices with my walls.


----------



## Tetsubo

Dederic's Falchion...

One +1 Keen Falchion...

	Full tang with a smooth gem set in the pommel.


----------



## Tetsubo

Fantasy Scimitar...


----------



## Dederic

Tetsubo said:
			
		

> Dederic's Falchion...
> 
> One +1 Keen Falchion...
> 
> Full tang with a smooth gem set in the pommel.





oo man!! thank you soo much Tetsubo!  really nice thank you!  hope i can repay you some day.


----------



## Thaniel

Here's a bit of an odd request. This weapon (sized for a size Small person) starts out as a dagger with what looks like two broken shards of rock integrated into the hilt. It also as a design on it which looks like a black circle with a very small white circle in the middle (soft of like a donut with a really small hole). Over time, it grows in power with its wielder to the size of a short sword, then a long sword, and finally a bastard sword. I'd like to see your take on the progression of such a weapon.
It's from an ancient race of fae (and therefore very nature-bent). This weapon is powered by the combined elemental powers of fire, earth, air, and water. I'd like you to try to integrate all those in some form or another into its design.

Thaniel


----------



## Tetsubo

Dederic said:
			
		

> oo man!! thank you soo much Tetsubo!  really nice thank you!  hope i can repay you some day.




You are welcome Dederic.


----------



## Tetsubo

Elven Greatsword...

	While at the Maul today I saw a clip from the video game Monster Hunter. It looked cool. I pretty much don't play video games. I don't have the reflex speed to make real time games fun. And I haven't played a turn based game since Dungeon Hack... But in the Monster Hunter clip it showed a character using this absurdly *huge* curved greatsword. It was just ridiculous. So I thought, if you are going to have a large curved greatsword it should at least look *possible*... so here you go...


----------



## Knightfall

Excellent stuff as usual Tetsubo. Always enjoy seeing what you come up with next. Perhaps you could do more Bronze Age weaponry or some Stone Age weapons? Flint spears and stone knives...


----------



## dead_radish

It is indeed.  Very very nice as always.

So a question and a request.

The question: Do you have a paypal account or anything?  I really feel like after all the dang spiffy stuff you've put up here, I'd like to pass at least a few dollars of appreciation your way....

And the request: An oversized great-axe, sized for a large creature to use one-handed.  It is magical, +2 Keen, Rapid-Striking (basically a lesser speed property - 5 extra attacks a day).  Preferably something fairly nasty looking, rather than stylish - more a "This is a weapon designed to quickly separate your limbs from your body" than an "Oooooooooh, nice Axe" sort of item....


----------



## orbitalfreak

I've gotta chime in again here.  I believe that the best part of these drawings is that even the most outlandish and absurd pieces still look like they could be weilded.  A lot of art I see, especially the anime-influenced works, tend to favor "giganticism" and a super-sized-intelligent-dump-truck load of spikes, ridges, and flairs.  Too often are these guys focused on "teh kewl" look, without bothering to think of making their weapons fall within the realm of physics, or even be able to be compatible with a creature's anatomy.    These just look weildable, useable, and _real_ enough, and I could see designs like these being used in the "real world" of fantasy.


----------



## Tetsubo

Another render of Kren's Double Sword...


----------



## Tetsubo

dead_radish said:
			
		

> It is indeed.  Very very nice as always.
> 
> So a question and a request.
> 
> The question: Do you have a paypal account or anything?  I really feel like after all the dang spiffy stuff you've put up here, I'd like to pass at least a few dollars of appreciation your way....
> 
> And the request: An oversized great-axe, sized for a large creature to use one-handed.  It is magical, +2 Keen, Rapid-Striking (basically a lesser speed property - 5 extra attacks a day).  Preferably something fairly nasty looking, rather than stylish - more a "This is a weapon designed to quickly separate your limbs from your body" than an "Oooooooooh, nice Axe" sort of item....




Thank you. I don't have a Paypal account.  I rather don't like Paypal much. I do appreciate the thought though. If I can figure out some sort of system that I am happy with I will tell you.

I'll see what I can come up with. Would this be all metal or wood shaft?


----------



## Tetsubo

orbitalfreak said:
			
		

> I've gotta chime in again here.  I believe that the best part of these drawings is that even the most outlandish and absurd pieces still look like they could be weilded.  A lot of art I see, especially the anime-influenced works, tend to favor "giganticism" and a super-sized-intelligent-dump-truck load of spikes, ridges, and flairs.  Too often are these guys focused on "teh kewl" look, without bothering to think of making their weapons fall within the realm of physics, or even be able to be compatible with a creature's anatomy.    These just look weildable, useable, and _real_ enough, and I could see designs like these being used in the "real world" of fantasy.




Thank you. That is sort of the plan.  If you couldn't concievably use the weapon I don't want to present it to people.


----------



## dead_radish

Metal shaft, I think, since it was "acquired" from a knightly type.  Amusingly, it's going to be dual wielded with the Falling Mountain Sword from a few pages back by my Giant character.  

So, when are you going to move over into armor?  I've got a suit of plate mail that needs an illo....


----------



## trakker

Tetsubo said:
			
		

> Exotic Axe
> 
> I couldn't decide what to call this so I just used the descriptor "exotic". Anyone have any suggestions?




I'm new and going through... the Exotic Axe from post #74 looks remarkably like a parrot's head.  Maybe a Naval type boarding axe.   Great work btw!!


----------



## Tetsubo

dead_radish said:
			
		

> Metal shaft, I think, since it was "acquired" from a knightly type.  Amusingly, it's going to be dual wielded with the Falling Mountain Sword from a few pages back by my Giant character.
> 
> So, when are you going to move over into armor?  I've got a suit of plate mail that needs an illo....




I've done one wooden chest plate. I might do more armour but it doesn't hold the same attraction.


----------



## Tetsubo

trakker said:
			
		

> I'm new and going through... the Exotic Axe from post #74 looks remarkably like a parrot's head.  Maybe a Naval type boarding axe.   Great work btw!!




Thank you.


----------



## Ferret

What about....A sword that is designed from a Geometric/pseudo-mathmatical sense to give the lowest effort:slicing action? Something like a kukri.


----------



## Tetsubo

Greek-style Bronze Sword...


----------



## John Q. Mayhem

Do you think that you could draw a gun for me? It would be a shotgun about the size of a military carbine. It would have a couple of metal plates covered with runes bolted to it and a circular opening about 3 in. across some where on it. If you'd like to do it, thanks.


----------



## Tetsubo

John Q. Mayhem said:
			
		

> Do you think that you could draw a gun for me? It would be a shotgun about the size of a military carbine. It would have a couple of metal plates covered with runes bolted to it and a circular opening about 3 in. across some where on it. If you'd like to do it, thanks.




I haven't done a firearm since 4/03. I won't say No but I have no idea when or if I would be inspired to sketch a shotgun. Nothing personal mind you. I just haven't been in a "gun" frame of mind. I just didn't want you waiting for a sketch that I'm not sure will get done.


----------



## John Q. Mayhem

It's cool. You've done some very cool things in this thread.


----------



## Tetsubo

A render of four swords...


----------



## Tetsubo

John Q. Mayhem said:
			
		

> It's cool. You've done some very cool things in this thread.




Now if you need a sharp pointy thing...


----------



## Ferret

John Q. Mayhem said:
			
		

> It's cool. You've done some very cool things in this thread.




Try here.

Hellhound does some gun illos.


----------



## Tetsubo

Dragon Mane Sword...


----------



## Ferret

I like it a lot, are you toying with natural shapes again? Either way it looks damn nice.

What about one with one side the handles are on the other side? Just to see what it's like.


----------



## Tetsubo

Ferret said:
			
		

> I like it a lot, are you toying with natural shapes again? Either way it looks damn nice.
> 
> What about one with one side the handles are on the other side? Just to see what it's like.




I'm always toying with natural shapes...


----------



## Tetsubo

Wooden Mace...

	This design has a solid wooden striking head set with large angular studs. The shaft is a solid steel bar. The butt mounted nut holds a wooden "sleeve" in place that acts as the grip. This design was inspired by a plunger illustration someone shared with me.


----------



## Tetsubo

Harpoon...


----------



## Ferret

Ouch. That would hurt to get out.


----------



## Tetsubo

Kirasowa Land Raider 2000...

	While looking through some old Gamma World modules I found this sketch. I don't have any idea what year it was done in. But I think it would have been the early 1980's. Not bad for twenty years ago...


----------



## Tetsubo

Shark Tooth Club...

	Inspired by a very bad crime show based in Hawaii that I saw last week. A severe waste of my time. But I got a sketch idea at least...


----------



## Angel Tarragon

How about a shiny glassteel breastplate?


----------



## JimAde

Tetsubo said:
			
		

> Shark Tooth Club...
> 
> Inspired by a very bad crime show based in Hawaii that I saw last week. A severe waste of my time. But I got a sketch idea at least...



 Very nice work.  That show was, indeed, cheesy.  I kind of liked it in a guilty sort of way.


----------



## Tetsubo

Hooked Glaive...


----------



## Tetsubo

A render of Vocan Stonecleaver's Waraxe...


----------



## Thaniel

I think that's the best render so far. Wow.


----------



## Tetsubo

Another render...


----------



## dead_radish

*boggle*


----------



## Tetsubo

dead_radish said:
			
		

> *boggle*




Is that a good boggle or a bad boggle?


----------



## JimAde

Gotta be good.  Those renders are gorgeous.  Great work as always on the sketches too.


----------



## Tetsubo

JimAde said:
			
		

> Gotta be good.  Those renders are gorgeous.  Great work as always on the sketches too.




Thank you. He does a great job with thos renders. 

Sorry for not posting much lately. I'm working twelve hour shifts at work and that doesn't leave much free time. Sleep, eat, work. It gets boring fast...


----------



## dead_radish

Yeah, definately good.  Things in this thread just keep improving.


----------



## Tetsubo

Sword of Cleaving...

    Nope, I didn't fall of the face of the planet.  I just finished a 74 hour week though...  This is just a quick sword to get back into the swing of things....


----------



## Tetsubo

Serpent's Tooth Staff...


----------



## Ferret

Nay Pirate weapons?!? Nerry a Cutless or a cannon? The Cleavin' Sword be Shiny for the head rolling, an' the renders be sparklier then Tortuga bay after a night o' grog an' wenches. But Not ne'er a Buckled swashes, nor ye famous Swashed buckles?


----------



## Tetsubo

Cutlass...

    I know that I'm late for Talk Like A Pirate Day...


----------



## Ferret

Cool, multipurpose pirate tool!


----------



## John Q. Mayhem

'Nother request for you Tetsubo, if you're amenable. The PCs of a stalled campaign recently stole a sword from a Deep One temple, and I'd like a picture of it. It's a straight adamantine bastard sword laced with crystal. It is fully sharpened only on one side, but about 6 inches of the back is sharpened. It wasn't made by deep ones, so it shouldn't have a wave motif or anything, just a standard, functional sword with crystal threads. Thanks if you want to do it.

EDIT: Multipurpose, ferret? In what way?


----------



## Eosin the Red

Darn nice stuff there Tetsubo.

I am doing some research on weapons for a setting and remembered this thread. Many, many great ideas in here.


----------



## Ferret

John Q. Mayhem said:
			
		

> ....... with crystal threads. Thanks if you want to do it.
> 
> EDIT: Multipurpose, ferret? In what way?




You can cut people, for obvious reasons. Chop off ganganous legs, cut ropes to let sails unfurl or leave port quickly. Hack off locks on treasure chests.

Quite a few others I think. These are mainly because of the pseudo-machette shape.


----------



## Crashinibon

Ferret said:
			
		

> You can cut people, for obvious reasons. Chop off ganganous legs, cut ropes to let sails unfurl or leave port quickly. Hack off locks on treasure chests.
> 
> Quite a few others I think. These are mainly because of the pseudo-machette shape.




It's most decidedly a multi-purpose cutless, might be a good addition to any adventurer's belt and not just a mariner.


----------



## Tetsubo

Double Glaive...


----------



## Tetsubo

Weren Handblade...

    Inspired by an illustration of an alien race known as the Weren from the D20 Future gaming book.


----------



## Ferret

The glaives remind me of the weapons used by the pig people in Zelda: WW.

I give it a 'Frosty' on the cool-o-meter.


----------



## Tetsubo

Pirate's Saber...


----------



## Tetsubo

Ling Po Sword...


----------



## John Q. Mayhem

That ling po sword is awesome, Tetsubo.


----------



## Ferret

Tetsubo said:
			
		

> Ling Po Sword...




Ding, ding! Arctic on the cool-o-meter.


----------



## Tetsubo

Thank you both. I appreciate the compliments.


----------



## Tetsubo

Denaren Axe...


----------



## Ferret

Any ideas from my feather sword idea?


The 'Wing' has hundreds of razor sharp blades that are hidden in the center rod, they *tching* out to provide an actual blade, so it looks like a sword but maybe wavier or segmented. Any ideas?


----------



## Tetsubo

Modern Dao...


----------



## Ishmayl

Hey Tetsubo,
I just discovered this thread today, and I'm very impressed.  I was wondering if you had given any thought to compiling all your designs onto one site somewhere under different categories so that they would be easier to find?

Edit:
Oh, I also had a request.  I have a weapon in my campaign that is similar to your Forearm Sword that you drew, but the blad comes all the way around from the bottome to just about the knuckles on the top.  The entire outer edge is sharp of course, and the inner edge is rounded and dulled (so as not to slice off your own wrist while using it).  It would be largely curving, very few angles.  The entire blade (handle and all) would be steel, but the handle would be wrapped in leather most likely.  It is a weapon that the Jungle Elves in my campaign use, but I've never had much luck drawing it.  I did a super-simple sketch to give you a very general idea about the shape, but that's about the best I could do.  Sorry its so blurry, I don't have a scanner, and only have a cell-phone camera to work with.


----------



## Tetsubo

Ishmayl's Forearm Sword...

    Filling a request. This sketch ended up with a sort of chunky, anime-style look.


----------



## Ishmayl

Awesome!  That's pretty close to what I was imagining, but I had more of an arc in the larger, bottom blade in mind (kinda like a crescent shape instead of a straight blade), but still cool nonetheless


----------



## Tetsubo

Combat Wrench...

    Another in my Combat Tool line. Just the sort of thing a Steampunk Engineer would carry...


----------



## Ferret

Nice!

Small question, does it annoy you if/when people say "Perfect just as I imagined and better, I love it. But I thought that X should be different"

Pretty much saying they fell in love with it and then pointing out all the things they dislike.


----------



## Tetsubo

Heavy Spiked Mace...

    This would have a solid steel shaft and a thick walled hollow sphere as a striking head to keep the weight down.


----------



## Tetsubo

Ferret said:
			
		

> Nice!
> 
> Small question, does it annoy you if/when people say "Perfect just as I imagined and better, I love it. But I thought that X should be different"
> 
> Pretty much saying they fell in love with it and then pointing out all the things they dislike.




I honestly don't mind constructive criticism. But frequently, after doing a request I want to move on to something different. Doing the same sketch over again with a slight change isn't much fun. But I will occasionally oblige. Remember, I do this for fun... and for free.


----------



## Ferret

Cool, I was thinking about the poster going back on what they said more but your right to remind people of the two Fs: Free and fun.


What about a gothic flanged mace with this for ideas?


----------



## Tetsubo

Githyanki Saber...


----------



## Ferret

Woot! I love it. Thin and assassiny shped without being a rapier. Claaa-ssy!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Tetsubo, I know you only move as fast as you are inspired, but I am curious, what are the chances of seeing a pic of a shiny glassteel breastplate?


----------



## Tetsubo

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Tetsubo, I know you only move as fast as you are inspired, but I am curious, what are the chances of seeing a pic of a shiny glassteel breastplate?




I'll be honest. I am not much in the mood for sketching armour. Nothing personal. In addition getting glass to look right is very hard. And as a lover of glass I would be very picky. I apologize that your request will most likely not get done.


----------



## Presto2112

*All wooden spear*

Unusual - perhaps exotic - request.

I'm soon introducing a character (druid) into our game whose primary weapon is a spear, crafted from oak.  The weapon is all crafted from a single piece of wood - even the blade (gotta love Ironwood).  The butt of the weapon should look as if the spear was just torn from the tree.

Possible?


----------



## Tetsubo

Presto2112 said:
			
		

> Unusual - perhaps exotic - request.
> 
> I'm soon introducing a character (druid) into our game whose primary weapon is a spear, crafted from oak.  The weapon is all crafted from a single piece of wood - even the blade (gotta love Ironwood).  The butt of the weapon should look as if the spear was just torn from the tree.
> 
> Possible?




Yes. I'll start to think about it.


----------



## Crashinibon

I hate to stack replies on ya but I've just been toying with this design and I can't quite make it 'pretty'

A saber military/calvery style with a long slightly curving blade that would lend itself to god slashes but still allow swift thrusts without needing much adjustment from a fencers grip. Now for the flavor  the handguard would be in the form of a raptor (Hawk, Falcon, Eagle or whathave you) with it's wings swept back and it's breast and belly forming the hand gaurd sort of basketly and it's head curled downwerd like the top of a S so it would be looking up when sheathed and down when wielded and sturdy enough looking that with a slight twist when accepting a sword on sword blow it could function as a bit of a blade catch


----------



## Tetsubo

Crashinibon said:
			
		

> I hate to stack replies on ya but I've just been toying with this design and I can't quite make it 'pretty'
> 
> A saber military/calvery style with a long slightly curving blade that would lend itself to god slashes but still allow swift thrusts without needing much adjustment from a fencers grip. Now for the flavor  the handguard would be in the form of a raptor (Hawk, Falcon, Eagle or whathave you) with it's wings swept back and it's breast and belly forming the hand gaurd sort of basketly and it's head curled downwerd like the top of a S so it would be looking up when sheathed and down when wielded and sturdy enough looking that with a slight twist when accepting a sword on sword blow it could function as a bit of a blade catch




That is a really complex design idea. I will not say "No" outright. But it is a challenge that I may not be up too. No promises.


----------



## Crashinibon

I realized this when I was putting typing it out andthat it is a bit unfair for me to ask of someone something I can't do all that well myself.

I thank you for taking it into concideration and hope you do try your hand at it, I'd really like to see what you produce


----------



## Tetsubo

Thri-kreen Gythka...

	The Thri-kreen are a D&D race of humanoid insects with four arms. They traditionally build very primitive, neolithic types of weapons. Using bone, stone, crystal, wood, etc. But I figured if they had access to metal...


----------



## Crashinibon

Oh that's pretty...the studs at the ends for the tang?


----------



## Presto2112

Tetsubo said:
			
		

> Yes. I'll start to think about it.




That's all I can ask.


----------



## Tetsubo

Crashinibon said:
			
		

> Oh that's pretty...the studs at the ends for the tang?




Correct. I like the designs to look like it might be feasible to actually build the weapon.


----------



## Tetsubo

Fantasy Trident...


----------



## Ferret

Mmmm.....*Drool* Ow.. Pointy!

It almost look cresented...


----------



## John Q. Mayhem

Those githyanki weapons you've made are really nice.


----------



## Tetsubo

John Q. Mayhem said:
			
		

> Those githyanki weapons you've made are really nice.




Thank you John.


----------



## Tetsubo

Stylized Gladius...

    I was looking for a fairly straight forward design with this sketch. Full tang, wooden grips and a gem for accent.


----------



## Tetsubo

Steel Axe...

Ages ago I had a request for an all steel axe that had a design suited to removing limbs. This is my version...


----------



## Onaicul

*requests*

First I have to say that you artwork is awesome tetsubo. I have two requests. First is a glaive-type thing. A straight sword blade on a glaive thats wrapped entirely in leather. Second is a longsword, straight blade, leather wrapped handle. The guard should be round, kind of like on a katana. Thanks.


----------



## Tetsubo

Onaicul said:
			
		

> First I have to say that you artwork is awesome tetsubo. I have two requests. First is a glaive-type thing. A straight sword blade on a glaive thats wrapped entirely in leather. Second is a longsword, straight blade, leather wrapped handle. The guard should be round, kind of like on a katana. Thanks.




Thank you.

Would these be completely straight blades? No curves at all? Single edged or double? Designed for what race?


----------



## Onaicul

Both would be completely straight, both double edged. Both of them would also be designed for a human/elf sized person. Thanks again.


----------



## Ferret

Inspired by a thread elsewhere on the forum, Ankheg armour anyone? Stylised to  Tetsubo's liking of course, with all the chitinous accoutrements you want


----------



## Tetsubo

Here you go Onaicul...


----------



## Tetsubo

Harpoon...

    Inspired by light reflected in a shower curtain.


----------



## Crashinibon

I always wanted to make a harpoon wielding warrior but there are just some monsters you don't want to hit with it if it's going to lodge into them.


----------



## Onaicul

Wow, Tetsubo, thanks. Those are great.


----------



## Tetsubo

Onaicul said:
			
		

> Wow, Tetsubo, thanks. Those are great.




Glad you like them.


----------



## Tetsubo

Crashinibon said:
			
		

> I always wanted to make a harpoon wielding warrior but there are just some monsters you don't want to hit with it if it's going to lodge into them.




A harpoon is a good weapon if you are actually going "monster hunting". If you are after the monsters bits and such. Once it can't get away you kill it in a manner that won't destroy what you seek.


----------



## Crashinibon

Tetsubo said:
			
		

> A harpoon is a good weapon if you are actually going "monster hunting". If you are after the monsters bits and such. Once it can't get away you kill it in a manner that won't destroy what you seek.




Monster hunter huh? That's a very good idea


----------



## Tetsubo

Ceremonial Dagger...


----------



## John Q. Mayhem

Do you think you could do a pair of large Bowie-type knives for me? One would be antler-handled, the other wood-handled. TY in advance.


----------



## Ferret

The harpoon looks viscious! I'm not so impressed with the ceremonial dagger. It looks plainish. Maybe with some kind of interwoven mesh for the handle.

[edit: I almost forgot, theres been rough seas where I live and it dragged up this cool stick. Thought it might inspire.


----------



## Tetsubo

Double Scimitar...


----------



## Khorak

Hi,
can you draw me a Blade for a Celestial Warrior? I got Pictures of two of those here, but both didnt match perfectly.


----------



## Tetsubo

Khorak said:
			
		

> Hi,
> can you draw me a Blade for a Celestial Warrior? I got Pictures of two of those here, but both didnt match perfectly.




How would your request differ from these two images?


----------



## Khorak

Hi,
i dont know how i should look exactly, but it should look more "heavenly" like those two. A shining weapon of the Angels.


----------



## Tetsubo

Runic Double Sword...


----------



## John Q. Mayhem

That's really pretty, but I see no runes


----------



## Goobermunch

Hey, I've got a request . . . .  It's a legendary weapon that the paladin in my campaign may be finding soon.

Vodire, the "Just Ice", Frost Nail, Ice Breaker:
When wielded by any save a Paladin of true heart, the sword appears to be normal cold iron. When a Paladin of true heart takes up Vodire, however, the sword reveals its true nature: the iron becomes cold and transparent, "bright as a diamond, cold as righteous fury, light as mercy, and clear as justice".

Think you could do a picture of that?

--G


----------



## Tetsubo

John Q. Mayhem said:
			
		

> That's really pretty, but I see no runes




I admit, I was being veeery liberal with the term "runic". But the name just seem to fit... call it artistic license...


----------



## Tetsubo

Goobermunch said:
			
		

> Hey, I've got a request . . . .  It's a legendary weapon that the paladin in my campaign may be finding soon.
> 
> Vodire, the "Just Ice", Frost Nail, Ice Breaker:
> When wielded by any save a Paladin of true heart, the sword appears to be normal cold iron. When a Paladin of true heart takes up Vodire, however, the sword reveals its true nature: the iron becomes cold and transparent, "bright as a diamond, cold as righteous fury, light as mercy, and clear as justice".
> 
> Think you could do a picture of that?
> 
> --G




Clear is hard to do well. I don't think I'm up to the task.


----------



## Crashinibon

What about a bit of a sadistic weapon. Something that holds a intimidating look but with no frills, every spike and edge could be used within reason to do some form of harm to any creature within threatened range

Type of the weapon I would like to leave upto you.


----------



## Tetsubo

Spear of Wounding...


----------



## deep_sky

Hi.
I am creating a new weapon for my character and would like to get a sketch of it if at all possible. Think of it as a mini-batleth (the very same weapon a klingon wields two-handed) wielded on one hand. The grip is a bar that is horizontal, attached to a metal guard that protects the hand as well as join the grip the the base of the curved blade part. Can you come up with a concept sketch of this?

thanks much in advanced if you can.


----------



## Tetsubo

deep_sky said:
			
		

> Hi.
> I am creating a new weapon for my character and would like to get a sketch of it if at all possible. Think of it as a mini-batleth (the very same weapon a klingon wields two-handed) wielded on one hand. The grip is a bar that is horizontal, attached to a metal guard that protects the hand as well as join the grip the the base of the curved blade part. Can you come up with a concept sketch of this?
> 
> thanks much in advanced if you can.




I can think about it at least. No promises. 

How wide would it be from tip to tip?


----------



## Tetsubo

Crashinibon said:
			
		

> What about a bit of a sadistic weapon. Something that holds a intimidating look but with no frills, every spike and edge could be used within reason to do some form of harm to any creature within threatened range
> 
> Type of the weapon I would like to leave upto you.




I did a polearm in 9/03 that might be what you are looking for...


----------



## Tetsubo

Etched Greatsword...

    A friend requested a greatsword.


----------



## deep_sky

Tetsubo said:
			
		

> I can think about it at least. No promises.
> 
> How wide would it be from tip to tip?




I am thinking about 2 feet at the very most. If that doesn't work, it can go down to 18 inches wide.

I appreciate your efforts in this


----------



## Crashinibon

Tetsubo said:
			
		

> I did a polearm in 9/03 that might be what you are looking for...




Oh that does look rather mean, pain in the rear for anyone on the other end that has low rolls. Trips with lower set of projections and disarm attempts with ones along the upper curve.


----------



## Tetsubo

Deep Sky Handblade...


----------



## deep_sky

Wow. That is pretty cool tetsubo...thanks so much for the sketch, it is awesome. Not what I originally had in mind, but now that I see your inspiration, I like it much better. Again, thanks so much for this


----------



## Ferret

What about a claw like blade, about 1 1/4 ft long, very shallow curve. This would be seated on the end of a 2ft, maybe a slight more, long rod. The rod would have an emperial feel to it, maybe a simple spiral? At the end would be a flanged mace, 'head' (even though it would be at the end). Both ends should hold some kind of rustic, clan, symbolic significance.


----------



## Tetsubo

deep_sky said:
			
		

> Wow. That is pretty cool tetsubo...thanks so much for the sketch, it is awesome. Not what I originally had in mind, but now that I see your inspiration, I like it much better. Again, thanks so much for this




I'm glad it works for you.


----------



## Ferret

Wow, I didn't seethat at first but I really like it. I think it could be put in your Top Five (by my opinion anyway). The spikes are, _just_ the right distance apart, and _just_ long enough. Perfect.


----------



## faete

How about a composite longbow with a unity of rings motif?  It is for a priest whose god's holy symbol is 3 interlocked rings.


----------



## Tetsubo

Here you go Ferret... Clawed Septer...


----------



## Tetsubo

Ferret said:
			
		

> What about a claw like blade, about 1 1/4 ft long, very shallow curve. This would be seated on the end of a 2ft, maybe a slight more, long rod. The rod would have an emperial feel to it, maybe a simple spiral? At the end would be a flanged mace, 'head' (even though it would be at the end). Both ends should hold some kind of rustic, clan, symbolic significance.




Darn, I forgot the "flanged" part of the request...


----------



## Andrewinator

Wow! Hundreds of great drawings!

How 'bout you do a sword, but with a P90 gun in mind; y'know, huge handle and back, then tiny damage-doing front. I'd like it if it had very few curves, and small but fierce blade(s).

EDIT: maybe the large back could be used defensively..


----------



## Ferret

It's all good (the flanged part excepted), the claw would look nice with the end part straight against the rod bit, rather then set at an angle like it is.


----------



## ajanders

*Weapon Request*

I know you're pretty backed up, but I'm hoping you can help me with a sketch of something I'm having trouble visualizing.
I'm experimenting with a campaign based on a book called "The Night Land".  In that book, the common weapon of the country is called a Diskos, and it is described as follows:
"And here I must make known that these weapons did not shoot; but had a disk of grey metal, sharp and wonderful, that spun in the end of a rod of grey metal, and were someways charged by the Earth-Current, so that were any but stricken thereby, they were cut in twain so easy as aught. And the weapons were contrived to the repelling of any Army of Monsters that might make to win entrance to the Redoubt. And to the eye they had somewhat the look of strange battle-axes, and might be lengthened by the pulling out of the handles."
The Earth-Current, I think, is psychic energy.
Any sketch you have time to do for me would be very much appreciated.  Long swords I understand.  This thing is a little beyond me.
Thank you for your time.


----------



## John Q. Mayhem

That's a strange weapon....sounds like a buzzsaw onna stick.
                  O
                  |
                  |
Basically a metal disc set in a telescoping rod, similar dimensions to a battleaxe, but the disc spins?


----------



## Knight Otu

I think one of Tetsubo's Future weapon designs might come close to that, actually. Maybe I can find it.

 Edit: I think I thought of this one, which isn't really that close.


----------



## Tetsubo

Riflestock Warclub...

    This is based on the real world warclubs created by Colonial Era Native Americans. I capped the ends to protect the open wood grain and prevent splitting.


----------



## John Q. Mayhem

Cool...I saw a weapon like that in an MRL catalogue, I think.


----------



## Tetsubo

ajanders said:
			
		

> I know you're pretty backed up, but I'm hoping you can help me with a sketch of something I'm having trouble visualizing.
> I'm experimenting with a campaign based on a book called "The Night Land".  In that book, the common weapon of the country is called a Diskos, and it is described as follows:
> "And here I must make known that these weapons did not shoot; but had a disk of grey metal, sharp and wonderful, that spun in the end of a rod of grey metal, and were someways charged by the Earth-Current, so that were any but stricken thereby, they were cut in twain so easy as aught. And the weapons were contrived to the repelling of any Army of Monsters that might make to win entrance to the Redoubt. And to the eye they had somewhat the look of strange battle-axes, and might be lengthened by the pulling out of the handles."
> The Earth-Current, I think, is psychic energy.
> Any sketch you have time to do for me would be very much appreciated.  Long swords I understand.  This thing is a little beyond me.
> Thank you for your time.





    So here is my attempt to fill that request... the cross-section of the shaft would be oval, about half as thick as it is wide. The two lower sections are tubes and the upper (most narrow) section is solid. I have no idea if the it looks anything like what the author imagined...


----------



## ajanders

*Many thanks!*



			
				Tetsubo said:
			
		

> So here is my attempt to fill that request... the cross-section of the shaft would be oval, about half as thick as it is wide. The two lower sections are tubes and the upper (most narrow) section is solid. I have no idea if the it looks anything like what the author imagined...




Neither do I, but the author has been dead for quite some time now, so I doubt he's going to call you on it.
And I was certainly stuck:I also could only think of it as a circular saw blade on a stick myself...sort of a giant steel lollipop of psionically charged death.  This looks much less silly.
Thanks for all your help.


----------



## John Q. Mayhem

Last request: a pick-type weapon made from a dragon's tooth, possibly with a bone handle or handle wrapped in scaly leather. Thanks if you want to do it.


----------



## Tetsubo

A render of the Diskos design.


----------



## daysoftheking

*Thematic idea*

I wonder if you had ever considered doing a set of weapons for a culture, and linking all of them with the same thematic cues such as grip type, curvature of the blade, decorative adornment, etc. For instance, an elven set consisting of longsword, shortsword, longbow and elven bradheads, battleaxe, handaxe, spear, a few polearms, maybe even some armor and/or helmets. Basically as if one artisan had been hired by the Royal Elven Army and commisioned to make prototypes for the army that can be mass-produced but also conform to the elven fighting styles and ideas of what is beautiful. You have great talent with the weaponry you create; I was just wondering if you had considered expanding the scope of your work.


----------



## Tetsubo

daysoftheking said:
			
		

> I wonder if you had ever considered doing a set of weapons for a culture, and linking all of them with the same thematic cues such as grip type, curvature of the blade, decorative adornment, etc. For instance, an elven set consisting of longsword, shortsword, longbow and elven bradheads, battleaxe, handaxe, spear, a few polearms, maybe even some armor and/or helmets. Basically as if one artisan had been hired by the Royal Elven Army and commisioned to make prototypes for the army that can be mass-produced but also conform to the elven fighting styles and ideas of what is beautiful. You have great talent with the weaponry you create; I was just wondering if you had considered expanding the scope of your work.




While I have never present such a "suite" of designs I have created them over time. I have Elven weapons in any number of forms. They all have a similar "theme". I have also done Dwarven themed designs. I've even got a few Githyanki weapons. I would have to repost quite a few images to "display" a theme though. That would be wasteful of bandwidth. 

I do appreciate the compliment.


----------



## Tetsubo

Imperial War Goad...


----------



## Thaniel

If you don't mind, I'd like to do this and repost in some other threads, grouping your elven things, dwarven things, etc, in separate threads. Would this be alright with you, Tetsubo?


----------



## Tetsubo

Dragon Tooth Pick...


----------



## Tetsubo

Thaniel said:
			
		

> If you don't mind, I'd like to do this and repost in some other threads, grouping your elven things, dwarven things, etc, in separate threads. Would this be alright with you, Tetsubo?




So long as you don't claim the sketches are yours... 

Feel free. I appreciate your interest. If you need any copies of images or such just email me.


----------



## Ferret

Woot! That tooth pick is cool. I think it's the curves (natural!) that rock the mostest.


----------



## reanjr

If you could, I would be very grateful:

This might be kind of vague.  Sort of like an Abyssinian Shotel, without a crossguard, with an expensive looking grip.  The grip with a crosssection of a rounded rectangle.  Grip should be just long enough for two-handed wielding, with a blade of a just reasonable enough size to be wielded with one hand.


----------



## reanjr

ajanders said:
			
		

> I know you're pretty backed up, but I'm hoping you can help me with a sketch of something I'm having trouble visualizing.
> I'm experimenting with a campaign based on a book called "The Night Land".  In that book, the common weapon of the country is called a Diskos, and it is described as follows:
> "And here I must make known that these weapons did not shoot; but had a disk of grey metal, sharp and wonderful, that spun in the end of a rod of grey metal, and were someways charged by the Earth-Current, so that were any but stricken thereby, they were cut in twain so easy as aught. And the weapons were contrived to the repelling of any Army of Monsters that might make to win entrance to the Redoubt. And to the eye they had somewhat the look of strange battle-axes, and might be lengthened by the pulling out of the handles."
> The Earth-Current, I think, is psychic energy.
> Any sketch you have time to do for me would be very much appreciated.  Long swords I understand.  This thing is a little beyond me.
> Thank you for your time.




Sounds almost like a large pizza slicer to me, with the blade offset to one side.


----------



## John Q. Mayhem

Awesome     
Thanks a lot, it's beautiful. It's intended for a monk/Initiate of the Draconic Mysteries NPC.


----------



## Tetsubo

Sword of Magden Fen...

    A friend asked me to do a sword for a character he is playing online. I've included the character sketch he did for me.


----------



## dead_radish

Nice!


----------



## John Q. Mayhem

Nice and sleek, I like that a lot.


----------



## Tetsubo

Thank you both.  I just hope my friend likes it...


----------



## Presto2112

Tetsubo,

I hope my request for the all wooden spear hasn't gotten lost in the shuffle, or did I miss it?


----------



## Tetsubo

Presto2112 said:
			
		

> Tetsubo,
> 
> I hope my request for the all wooden spear hasn't gotten lost in the shuffle, or did I miss it?




You didn't miss it. I'm rather far behind on requests. I haven't forgotten yours though. Sorry about that. I'll try to get to it during the Holiday Season.


----------



## Presto2112

OK, no worries.  Don't mean to rush you.  Still awesome work.


----------



## Tetsubo

Serpent Staff...


----------



## John Q. Mayhem

How'd your friend like the sword?


----------



## Tetsubo

John Q. Mayhem said:
			
		

> How'd your friend like the sword?




Luckily he liked it.


----------



## Ferret

Luck? LUCK? I think not. Most all your pictures rock. I especially like the Serpant staff, I'm not sure about it being double ended, but it's just a quibble.


----------



## Tetsubo

Oaken Limb Spear...

Here you go Presto...


----------



## Tetsubo

Embracing Fork...

    Yesterday I was reading the second volume of The Walking Dead comic. The name should tell you it contains zombies. Many times in the comic people have to go hand to hand with the zombies. Sometimes because they have no choice and sometimes to conserve ammo. It occurred to me that what they really need is a way to hold a zombie at bay while someone else beats in its head. So I came up with this...


----------



## Presto2112

Tetsubo said:
			
		

> Oaken Limb Spear...
> 
> Here you go Presto...




Thanks a whole wad, Tetsubo.  I hope I wasn't too impatient, but obviously good things come to those who wait.  Looks awesome!


----------



## Tetsubo

Presto2112 said:
			
		

> Thanks a whole wad, Tetsubo.  I hope I wasn't too impatient, but obviously good things come to those who wait.  Looks awesome!




I'm glad you like the sketch Presto. I don't mind a gentle reminder. 

And I don't think I've ever been thanked a "wad" before.


----------



## Tetsubo

Celestial Sword...

Quite a while ago I had a request for a celestial sword. Well, I finally got around to doing it...


----------



## Tetsubo

Two-handed Shotel...


----------



## Graywolf-ELM

*Possible weapon idea*

Tetsubo,

I have been subscribed to this thread for some time now, and have borrowed many of your drawings for weapons that my players' characters have found/liberated.

I don't know if this will pique your interest, but I've had an idea for an NPC with a War Shovel.  It would have been made by a Dwarf, but stolen/looted from him.

I imagined a slashing/bludgeoning weapon, depending upon the attack used, with a sharpened blade, and reinforced shovel bottom.  Wood haft, possibly with a leather wrapped cross-handle, straight handle would work well also, I can't really picture in my head which would work better.

If you have the interest great, if not, I'll still be here watching for your new concepts.

Thanks,
GW


----------



## Tetsubo

Graywolf-ELM said:
			
		

> Tetsubo,
> 
> I have been subscribed to this thread for some time now, and have borrowed many of your drawings for weapons that my players' characters have found/liberated.
> 
> I don't know if this will pique your interest, but I've had an idea for an NPC with a War Shovel.  It would have been made by a Dwarf, but stolen/looted from him.
> 
> I imagined a slashing/bludgeoning weapon, depending upon the attack used, with a sharpened blade, and reinforced shovel bottom.  Wood haft, possibly with a leather wrapped cross-handle, straight handle would work well also, I can't really picture in my head which would work better.
> 
> If you have the interest great, if not, I'll still be here watching for your new concepts.
> 
> Thanks,
> GW




Well, I have this one already...


----------



## Graywolf-ELM

Cool thanks, somehow I must have missed this one.  Now to create the Evil Orc who stole and became proficient with it.

GW


----------



## Tetsubo

Sickle...

    Just the thing for the necromancer on your Yule list...


----------



## John Q. Mayhem

Interesting...looks kind of like a backwards khopesh.


----------



## ajanders

*Another question*

Help me, Obi-wan Tetsubo!  You're my only hope!
I'm playing a paladin who was just given a hound archon's holy heavy flail.
It's now his signature weapon...because as a paladin, when a servant of your god gives you his weapon before returning to heaven, what else can you do?
But I'm not actually worried about the flail, though if you're bored, your work is always incredible.
What I am stuck on, however, is the flail container.  My paladin would like to have a masterworked flail holding thing, but I have no idea what that would be.  Would you be able to suggest what the equivalent of a flail scabbard would be?
Any help is, as always appreciated.
Thanks
A.J.


----------



## Ferret

Is there any chance of a quick sketch of a "war scythe" from Diablo II? It's pretty much a normal scythe but where the blade is usually at 90 degrees to the shaft it's just straight. Emphasis on Speed and Brutality, if you can.


----------



## Tetsubo

Ferret said:
			
		

> Is there any chance of a quick sketch of a "war scythe" from Diablo II? It's pretty much a normal scythe but where the blade is usually at 90 degrees to the shaft it's just straight. Emphasis on Speed and Brutality, if you can.




Blade and shaft are parallel? Is the blade attached at the tip of the shaft or is the blade set along the last 2' or so of the shaft?


----------



## Tetsubo

ajanders said:
			
		

> Help me, Obi-wan Tetsubo!  You're my only hope!
> I'm playing a paladin who was just given a hound archon's holy heavy flail.
> It's now his signature weapon...because as a paladin, when a servant of your god gives you his weapon before returning to heaven, what else can you do?
> But I'm not actually worried about the flail, though if you're bored, your work is always incredible.
> What I am stuck on, however, is the flail container.  My paladin would like to have a masterworked flail holding thing, but I have no idea what that would be.  Would you be able to suggest what the equivalent of a flail scabbard would be?
> Any help is, as always appreciated.
> Thanks
> A.J.




I haven't done a flail in a while... I'll think about it. Any theme?

As for the "holder"... hmmmmm... My first thought is that a Heavy Flail is a large, two-handed weapon. The shaft is going to be a good 3'-4' long. I'd just carry it in my hand and hang the head over my shoulder. Don't think of this as a melee weapon so much as a polearm that has a flexible section. I can't see a container being really useful. If I were your paladin and I didn't want to carry my gods gift (hint, that might be insulting...) I'd have a page or "spearman" carry it for me. 

If you absolutely must have a carrying device I'd suggest a leather scabbard. One long leather tube (open ended) with a shorter leather tube running parellel near the top. The second tube would be closed bottomed and would hold the flail head. You would draw the weapon by grabbing the chain and pulling up. Think of a binocular case with one extra long side. Does that help?


----------



## John Q. Mayhem

http://www.long-sword.com/catalog/images/mrl/MUREP-9-483.jpg

This is a good approximation of how I'd carry a heavy flail. Perhaps with a leather case to slip over the head and first bit of the shaft?


----------



## Tetsubo

Khadasian Greatspear...

   " It is said that in the Long Shadow Forest there is a Khadasian Greatspear behind every tree..."


----------



## ajanders

*Flail Holder*

Tetsubo, I like your idea of the two leather tubes.  
Mr. Mayhem is entirely right -- a heavy flail would normally be carried over the shoulder.
The problem with this our party seems to be stuck underground: we do a lot of climbing down cliffs and up shafts and such.  As the splint-mail wearing paladin, I've got enough troubles with Climb checks.
The prospect of marching in close order with a shouldered flail also sounds uncomfortably close to a Three Stooges routine.
"Hark!  Something lurks behind us!!"
Paladin whirls.
Party ranger activates Dodge feat, dropping flat to avoid head of flail.
KRUNCH!!
Party wizard regrets not getting Dodge feat.

The only other suggestion I've had came from the ranger.
"I have Use Rope and an extra 50' coil.  I could improvise knitting needles and crochet you a cushioning sleeve..."
"You are not knitting me a flail sock."
"It's silk rope -- it counts as mastercraft."
"Absolutely not."
"I'd take 20..."
"No!"
As for a theme, both paladin and hound archon are/were devotees of Pelor.  The flail is called Hellsmite, and it is a +1 holy heavy flail.
Many thanks for all your help.


----------



## John Q. Mayhem

It seems like it'd be easier to carry if it was a single head, rather than many as in my example. Since the weapon was carried by a hound archon, with his DR 10/evil, he wouldn't have been worried about little bumps and scratches from the flail. I'd say it depends a lot on whether it's got a staff-like shaft or a shorter handle.


----------



## dead_radish

Have you considered investing in a Glove of Storing?  Free action to ready the flail from the glove, solves all the concerns....


----------



## ajanders

dead_radish said:
			
		

> Have you considered investing in a Glove of Storing?  Free action to ready the flail from the glove, solves all the concerns....



I think it's too big.
Worth checking into though....


----------



## Ferret

Can you get too big with Gloves of Storing?

@Tetsubo it should look _like_ the one in the picture, please.


----------



## ajanders

Ferret said:
			
		

> Can you get too big with Gloves of Storing?



Yes you can.  No heavier than 20 pounds, must be able to be held in one hand.
The heavy flail takes two hands to wield in combat, but I could probably choke up on it and carry it in one hand.  So it might work.


----------



## Tetsubo

Converted Scythe...

    Looking for a converted farm implement style here.


----------



## Tetsubo

A render of my Nine Ring Sword...


----------



## Presto2112

*A challenge for you...*

This is a gnomish weapon I designed for the home brew game I'm playing.  Hasn't been used by a PC yet, but I'm hoping.  Here's the back story for it:

The Duck & Dice is one of the most frequented taverns in the town, boasting a sweet mead known as Hammerbrow by the small folk, and Filby’s widely known and touted Dragon Turtle Stew.  The stew was not made from Dragon Turtle, just regular turtle; where the “dragon” part comes from is the spiciness of the broth!  Gnomes love hot, spicy food, and get tremendous kicks from those taller races who cannot handle their spice.

Filby would occasionally (and absent-mindedly) forget to schedule his staff to work some evenings, and found himself both tending bar and serving food.  One particular night he had made this oversight, he also discovered that he had uncharacteristically made the Dragon Turtle Stew a bit on the mild side.  As a result, he was leaving the bar a great deal to mill pepper into patron’s stews.  As a result, business at the bar suffered.  Filby vowed to himself to be prepared for another night such as that.

The next day, using gnomish ingenuity, and lacking the common sense to actually make sure his staff showed up, Filby made some adjustments to his pepper mill.  He fixed it so that he could telescope  a section of the mill out a slight way, fill the empty space with fresh ground pepper, and push the telescoped segment back into the body of the mill, creating a bellows effect and blowing the ground pepper out of the device to a distance of 15 feet.  The improved pepper mill was so improved that he could fire the pepper from the bar into a bowl sitting on a table at the back of the tavern!  Hearing of this marvelous new culinary invention, customers started flocking to the Duck & Dice, demanding weak Dragon Turtle Soup, just so they could see the spectacle of Filby’s Amazing Pepper Shooter in action!

All was well with Filby until the day of the Hill Giant Rock Raid.  A dozen Hill Giants stormed across the Myt River with rocks and heavy clubs to raid the town’s foodstocks.  A member of the reserve militia, Filby was called upon to help defend the town.  On his way to the gate, Filby absent-mindedly grabbed his wonderful pepper mill instead of his usual weapon, his light mace, which was about the same size and shape as the mill, and lying right next to it.  Filby did not realize what he was wielding until he was almost at his post, and by then it was too late to go back.

The wood of the mill held up surprisingly well in the fight, and the heavy steel knob at the top of the mill which Filby cranked to churn out pepper cracked hard against quite a few giant ankles.  During the fight, however, Filby turned and saw one of the giants – an adolescent male – rushing him with his heavy oaken club.  Knowing he could not avoid the charging hulk, a thought occurred to him.  He quickly began cranking and grinding the pepper still within the mill, and just as the young giant was about to surely crush Filby’s skull, he fired the pepper within the chamber of the mill straight into the giants face.  Surprised and overtaken by an incredible sneezing fit, the giant stopped in his tracks, and quickly fell to the ground as Filby placed a well aimed crack to the giant’s groin with is makeshift weapon.

The Hill giants that survived the ill-fated raid were driven off, and the gnomes of Solblom were astounded by the accidental ingenuity of the Tavernkeeper Filby and his brilliant weapon.  So much, in fact, that Filby was commissioned to construct more of these special pepper mills with reinforced construction, so as they could be used by the militia in the future.

As a weapon, the War Mill (as they came to be known) functions the same as a heavy mace in melee combat.  However, the mill can also be cranked at its head for a full round and release a small cloud of pepper from the pommel end of the weapon at an opponent.  The War mill must be wielded two-handed in order to use this function.


----------



## Tetsubo

Heavy Flail of Pelor...


----------



## Ferret

Super niceness! I like the Scyth, and the Flail, have you got any other farm based weapons?


----------



## Tetsubo

Double Longknife...


----------



## Ferret

Funky-doorey. Like the handle, but why not try something asymetric.


----------



## Tetsubo

Presto2112 said:
			
		

> This is a gnomish weapon I designed for the home brew game I'm playing.  Hasn't been used by a PC yet, but I'm hoping.  Here's the back story for it:
> 
> The Duck & Dice is one of the most frequented taverns in the town, boasting a sweet mead known as Hammerbrow by the small folk, and Filby’s widely known and touted Dragon Turtle Stew.  The stew was not made from Dragon Turtle, just regular turtle; where the “dragon” part comes from is the spiciness of the broth!  Gnomes love hot, spicy food, and get tremendous kicks from those taller races who cannot handle their spice.
> 
> Filby would occasionally (and absent-mindedly) forget to schedule his staff to work some evenings, and found himself both tending bar and serving food.  One particular night he had made this oversight, he also discovered that he had uncharacteristically made the Dragon Turtle Stew a bit on the mild side.  As a result, he was leaving the bar a great deal to mill pepper into patron’s stews.  As a result, business at the bar suffered.  Filby vowed to himself to be prepared for another night such as that.
> 
> The next day, using gnomish ingenuity, and lacking the common sense to actually make sure his staff showed up, Filby made some adjustments to his pepper mill.  He fixed it so that he could telescope  a section of the mill out a slight way, fill the empty space with fresh ground pepper, and push the telescoped segment back into the body of the mill, creating a bellows effect and blowing the ground pepper out of the device to a distance of 15 feet.  The improved pepper mill was so improved that he could fire the pepper from the bar into a bowl sitting on a table at the back of the tavern!  Hearing of this marvelous new culinary invention, customers started flocking to the Duck & Dice, demanding weak Dragon Turtle Soup, just so they could see the spectacle of Filby’s Amazing Pepper Shooter in action!
> 
> All was well with Filby until the day of the Hill Giant Rock Raid.  A dozen Hill Giants stormed across the Myt River with rocks and heavy clubs to raid the town’s foodstocks.  A member of the reserve militia, Filby was called upon to help defend the town.  On his way to the gate, Filby absent-mindedly grabbed his wonderful pepper mill instead of his usual weapon, his light mace, which was about the same size and shape as the mill, and lying right next to it.  Filby did not realize what he was wielding until he was almost at his post, and by then it was too late to go back.
> 
> The wood of the mill held up surprisingly well in the fight, and the heavy steel knob at the top of the mill which Filby cranked to churn out pepper cracked hard against quite a few giant ankles.  During the fight, however, Filby turned and saw one of the giants – an adolescent male – rushing him with his heavy oaken club.  Knowing he could not avoid the charging hulk, a thought occurred to him.  He quickly began cranking and grinding the pepper still within the mill, and just as the young giant was about to surely crush Filby’s skull, he fired the pepper within the chamber of the mill straight into the giants face.  Surprised and overtaken by an incredible sneezing fit, the giant stopped in his tracks, and quickly fell to the ground as Filby placed a well aimed crack to the giant’s groin with is makeshift weapon.
> 
> The Hill giants that survived the ill-fated raid were driven off, and the gnomes of Solblom were astounded by the accidental ingenuity of the Tavernkeeper Filby and his brilliant weapon.  So much, in fact, that Filby was commissioned to construct more of these special pepper mills with reinforced construction, so as they could be used by the militia in the future.
> 
> As a weapon, the War Mill (as they came to be known) functions the same as a heavy mace in melee combat.  However, the mill can also be cranked at its head for a full round and release a small cloud of pepper from the pommel end of the weapon at an opponent.  The War mill must be wielded two-handed in order to use this function.





    The geometric head design was inspired by a Russian mace I once saw in a museum. The cross-hatched section of the shaft rotates to grind the pepper. The Top View of the head shows two small holes. These are for the Mill Wrench (illustrated above) that opens to mill for loading more pepper corns. I sure hope it fits the bill... that cross-hatching was  a pain...


----------



## Tetsubo

The War Mill as a render...


----------



## Tetsubo

Pelor's Heavy Flail as a render...


----------



## Tetsubo

Tauren Staff...


----------



## Presto2112

Tetsubo said:
			
		

> The War Mill as a render...




Above and beyond, Tetsubo.  Above and beyond.  I was not expecting a render of the war mill, but much thanks.  This truly is, a Merry Christmas Season.

Would I be able to use these illustrations on my website, with proper credit and links, of course.


----------



## dead_radish

Tauren!  Woooo!

The one true Warcraft Race.  Does my heart good to see one of their weapons.


----------



## Tetsubo

Presto2112 said:
			
		

> Above and beyond, Tetsubo.  Above and beyond.  I was not expecting a render of the war mill, but much thanks.  This truly is, a Merry Christmas Season.
> 
> Would I be able to use these illustrations on my website, with proper credit and links, of course.




I have no problem with it. The render was done by John Dunaj (logo is in lower right corner). As long as he gets credit it should all be good. I'm glad you like the design.


----------



## Tetsubo

dead_radish said:
			
		

> Tauren!  Woooo!
> 
> The one true Warcraft Race.  Does my heart good to see one of their weapons.




I had someone on a newsgroup tell me that it would be a good weapon for a minotaur...


----------



## Tetsubo

Axe of Sorrow...

    This was inspired by a Native American warclub I saw online. The four opposing blades have tangs that pass through the wooden shaft and overlap each other. The pins in this design would be flush with the wood surface. The inserts (the face and the wedge shape) would be carved and inlayed ivory.


----------



## John Q. Mayhem

That's....an ugly, ugly weapon.

In a good way, of course


----------



## Tetsubo

Double Hook-axe...


----------



## Tetsubo

Raptor's Claw...


----------



## Ferret

The Hooked axe looks way unbalanced, but cool in an oddly pseudo-asymmetrical way.

The Rapters claw looks nice, maybe what would be cool is if it had a more tribal motif, used as a ceremonial weapon as a raptors claw.


----------



## edventure

*Opinions?*

This is a deep-crystal double-bladed sword I cooked up in Photoshop for my Psychic Warrior.  The center gem (with the lens flare) is a cognizance crystal.  I'mm not really happy with the grip.  Any thoughts?


----------



## Tetsubo

edventure said:
			
		

> This is a deep-crystal double-bladed sword I cooked up in Photoshop for my Psychic Warrior.  The center gem (with the lens flare) is a cognizance crystal.  I'mm not really happy with the grip.  Any thoughts?




I like the blades. I think the grip shape is OK. But I'd make it it a tad slimmer, less "chunky" if you know what I mean. Think of a tool handle, they are almost always slim. There's a reason for that...  If it were my design (not knocking your idea here) I'd have the center piece (with the gem) be metal, as well as the two grip ends. But the two sections in between would be wood. Maybe covered with leather, maybe not. I think you have a solid design idea here. It just may need a bit of "tinkering". 

If you could see how many times I erase a single line before I'm happy with it...


----------



## edventure

Tetsubo said:
			
		

> I like the blades. I think the grip shape is OK. But I'd make it it a tad slimmer, less "chunky" if you know what I mean. Think of a tool handle, they are almost always slim. There's a reason for that...  If it were my design (not knocking your idea here) I'd have the center piece (with the gem) be metal, as well as the two grip ends. But the two sections in between would be wood. Maybe covered with leather, maybe not. I think you have a solid design idea here. It just may need a bit of "tinkering".
> 
> If you could see how many times I erase a single line before I'm happy with it...




Thanks for the advice.  I must admit that I swiped the blade design from a dagger on the internet and then stretched it to make it fit for the blades.  

I scrapped the handle itself and just kept the end parts.  I made the crystal one solid piece and then bolted on some wooden grips on top of that.  I also recolored the crystal as there was entirely too much blue there.


----------



## Tetsubo

edventure said:
			
		

> Thanks for the advice.  I must admit that I swiped the blade design from a dagger on the internet and then stretched it to make it fit for the blades.
> 
> I scrapped the handle itself and just kept the end parts.  I made the crystal one solid piece and then bolted on some wooden grips on top of that.  I also recolored the crystal as there was entirely too much blue there.




I "borrow" design ideas from everywhere... 

Much better. Now it looks like a solid, useable design. Congrads.


----------



## Tetsubo

Heavy Javelin...


----------



## orbitalfreak

It's been a while since I've been by the boards here, but I'm glad to see you're still putting out quality stuff, Tetsubo. I got a hankering to do a bit of colorizing again, and plucked out one of your earlier axes (Steel Axe, axe97, not sure where it is in the thread, so a link), and came out with this result.


----------



## Tetsubo

orbitalfreak said:
			
		

> It's been a while since I've been by the boards here, but I'm glad to see you're still putting out quality stuff, Tetsubo. I got a hankering to do a bit of colorizing again, and plucked out one of your earlier axes (Steel Axe, axe97, not sure where it is in the thread, so a link), and came out with this result.




Thank you. Both for the comment and your colorization.


----------



## Tetsubo

Dwarven War Pick...


----------



## Tetsubo

Heavy Mace...

    The tubular steel shaft runs from the pommel sphere to the top spike. Near the spike and sphere are two hexagon shaped "nuts" that hold the whole assembly together: spike, end cap, wooden head, end cap and shaft. The large studs are screwed into the wooden head.


----------



## Ferret

The dwarvern pick axe looks awesome, its the blade that is why. The 'bat wing' effect is what makes it cool.


----------



## Tetsubo

Ferret said:
			
		

> The dwarvern pick axe looks awesome, its the blade that is why. The 'bat wing' effect is what makes it cool.




Thank you Ferret.


----------



## Tetsubo

It seems that the Admins are trying to cut back on the bandwidth usage. Which I can fully understand. I won't be posting images here any longer in an effort to aid this task.

I can be contacted at: tetsubo@comcast.net

Or at either of these newsgroups: alt.binaries.pictures.fantasy-sci-fi
                                              alt.binaries.pictures.weapons

I read each daily. 

I will still be taking requests for sketches. I will start a new image-free thread.


----------



## dead_radish

Dagnabbit!  No!!  

What about off-site posting, with links to the images?  I need my weekly weapon fix....


----------



## Tetsubo

dead_radish said:
			
		

> Dagnabbit!  No!!
> 
> What about off-site posting, with links to the images?  I need my weekly weapon fix....




You can always read the newsgroups. Or email me and I will add you to the list of those getting the sketches directly. 

The thread had gitten very large though... 

As for a hosted site... I'm not fond of the free sites, I'm broke and I'm fairly lazy tech-wise. I don't want to be juggling images within a finite storage limit. 

I have no plans to stop sketching. I just don't think EN World should be supporting me so much. I just haven't had much time to sketch lately... working six days a week...

Feel free to email if you'd like.


----------



## Ferret

How do you get to the news groups?


----------



## Graywolf-ELM

Bummer, the run was cool though.  I've used a few of your drawings for weapons in my campaign.  I appreciate what you have done here.

GW


----------



## Tetsubo

Ferret said:
			
		

> How do you get to the news groups?




Does your ISP provide you with news server access? If it does you will need a news reader. I recommend Xnews. It's easy to use and FREE! 

Or you can just email me and be added to my mailing list.


----------



## Tetsubo

Graywolf-ELM said:
			
		

> Bummer, the run was cool though.  I've used a few of your drawings for weapons in my campaign.  I appreciate what you have done here.
> 
> GW




Thank you GW. But I'm not dead yet! 

Feel free to email me if you need anything. Now all I need is some time to sketch...


----------



## dead_radish

I'm on the list, but I haven't seen anything - has it been a week or so since something went out?

Not rushing, just troubleshooting.


----------



## Tetsubo

dead_radish said:
			
		

> I'm on the list, but I haven't seen anything - has it been a week or so since something went out?
> 
> Not rushing, just troubleshooting.





Ask and ye shall receive... I just sent one out...


----------



## A Crazy Fool

Em, this is one of the earlier swords of this thread. I would still consider it a WIP but hey.


----------



## Tetsubo

A Crazy Fool said:
			
		

> Em, this is one of the earlier swords of this thread. I would still consider it a WIP but hey.




Excellent work. Thank you.


----------



## A Crazy Fool

bumping and contibuting. the magic one is mine, the other one is taken from the thread


----------



## Truth Seeker

A 'greater' bump....a reminder of a great mind, and heart


----------



## Tetsubo

Truth Seeker said:
			
		

> A 'greater' bump....a reminder of a great mind, and heart




Thank you Truth Seeker. I haven't sketched in months. My Muse seems to have left me. I hope she returns... I'm glad that people got some enjoyment out of my sketches though.


----------



## Truth Seeker

Tetsubo said:
			
		

> Thank you Truth Seeker. I haven't sketched in months. My Muse seems to have left me. I hope she returns... I'm glad that people got some enjoyment out of my sketches though.




No, thank you...it has been a joy and pleasure of privilege, in seeing your work. May I suggest, if you want to. Try ElfWood site, there, you can continue to illustrate there, to your heart's content. And as for your Muse...it is still there, just begin quiet.


----------



## Arpad

Wow.  This stuff is good.  I hope you get your muse back soon.  These are really, really cool!


----------



## Tetsubo

Arpad said:
			
		

> Wow.  This stuff is good.  I hope you get your muse back soon.  These are really, really cool!




Thank you Arpad. I hope I do as well.


----------



## Arpad

Tetsubo said:
			
		

> Thank you Arpad. I hope I do as well.




I see you at least used to do requests.  Do you still do requests?


----------



## Ferret

I think he does, but he sends them to people on a mailing list, rather then putting them up here.


----------



## Tetsubo

Arpad said:
			
		

> I see you at least used to do requests.  Do you still do requests?




I haven't sketched in months. I'm not sure when or if I will again. I can't in good conscience take a request that I may well never complete. Feel free to ask, but I make no promises of any kind. Sorry that I can't give a more definitive answer. I simply do not know why the desire to sketch has escaped me...


----------



## Arpad

Okay.  Well I'll ask anyway because I really like your art.  

What I'd like is a necromancer's staff.  With little fetishes hanging off it -- feathers, maybe a little skull, whatever looks good.  Maybe have some original twist on it like have the whole thing be a long bone.

If your muse comes back you might ask her for some ideas on that.


----------

